# Studio One 5.2 is here - with Articulation Management



## Lukas

In these both videos I demonstrate the new Sound Variations feature as well as working with the new VSL Synchron Player which supports Sound Variations natively:







Here is the complete list of features and improvements:

*Version 5.2 Release Notes (March 9, 2021)

New features and improvements:

Recording and Mixing*
o Increased buffer for Retrospective Recording
o Splitter available as a plug-in
o Micro view for Splitter in mixer
o Pan for multiple selected channels
o Improved tempo detection and approval
o External Instruments Transform

*Arrangement and Editing*
o Live arranging with Arranger Track
o New Sound Variations system and mapping editor
o Assign Sound Variations with right-click
o Control Sound Variations via remote commands and macros
o Save Sound Variations map with instrument preset
o Auto import and conversion option for existing key switch maps
o Dynamic mapping for third- party instruments (via new API for developers)
o Score View: drum notation support
o Score View: guitar tablature support
o Score View: support for multiple voices
o Improved velocity range selection in Note Editor
o “Smarter” Arrow Tool behavior in Piano View

*Live Performance*
o Arranger Track on Show Page
o Chord Track on Show Page
o Automatic Patch changes on Arranger Sections
o Alternative playback modes for Arranger Sections
o Live arranging with Arranger Track
o Updated Performance View with new pages for Arranger Sections and Patches
o Show control from Studio One Remote

*PreSonus Sphere*
o Access Workspaces from Browser
o Upload and download via drag & drop for selected file types

*General*
o Compatibility with Apple Silicon based Macs (using Rosetta 2)
o Improved ATOM SQ integration
o FaderPort integration improvements
o Studio One Remote 1.6 update
o MIDI bank change UI improvements
o Safety and recovery options
o Full-screen mode for Windows

*New commands

Arranger*
o Stop at End of Bar
o Stop at End of Section
o Set Sync Mode 1 Bar
o Set Sync Mode 2 Bars
o Set Sync Mode 4 Bars
o Set Sync Mode End
o Set Sync Mode Off
o Goto Section 1..16

*Audio*
o New Clip Version
o Separate Shared Copies

*Event*
o Separate Shared Copies
o Convert Keyswitches to Sound Variations

*Edit*
o Show Tracks with Events

*File*
o Open with Options

*Score*
o Double at Interval
o Quantize to Notation
o Rebuild Score
o Send to Voice 1
o Send to Voice 2
o Send to Voice 3
o Send to Voice 4

*Show*
o Set Section Playback Mode Continue
o Set Section Playback Mode Loop
o Set Section Playback Mode Loop and Continue
o Set Section Playback Mode Loop and Skip
o Set Section Playback Mode Stop at End
o Toggle Section Playback Mode Loop / Continue

*Sound Variation*
o Apply Variation 1..20
o Find and Apply Variation
*Track*
o Unpack Selected Layers to Tracks

*View*
o Fullscreen


----------



## widescreen

Studio One 5.2 is coming. Happy to get it soon.


----------



## LynxUK

I'm a Sphere member, and was just able to update. Just in the 10mins I was able to test, Sound Variations is fantatstic. Presonus have done a great job. I'm really hoping they improve the video features in the near future, but you cant complain about their update cycle. Every update is solid and brings a smile to my face.


----------



## Lukas

15 minutes...


----------



## samphony

Enjoy


----------



## Lukas

> Vienna Ensemble load time regression


This might be very interesting for anyone using Vienna Ensemble Pro. VE Pro loads now perfectly fast with higher port numbers as well.


----------



## EgM

Amazing update!


----------



## Lukas

I had the honour to showcase the new Sound Variations feature in version 5.2. Hope you like it.

Sound Variations in Studio One 5.2



Sound Variations and Vienna Symphonic Library



More tutorials to come


----------



## yellow_lupine

Does the new sound variation permit to indicate MIDI channel also besides note, cc, bank?
That would be immensely useful for using EastWest play instruments on single tracks!


----------



## EgM

yellow_lupine said:


> Does the new sound variation permit to indicate MIDI channel also besides note, cc, bank?
> That would be immensely useful for using EastWest play instruments on single tracks!



I doubt Studio One handles channel messages, but honestly this is something EastWest needs to fix and not Presonus


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

EgM said:


> I doubt Studio One handles channel messages, but honestly this is something EastWest needs to fix and not Presonus


Opus should fix this...whenever it comes out. But Logic and Cubase do support midi channel as an articulation parameter.


----------



## Lukas

Regarding using MIDI channels within the Activation Sequence: This is NOT supported in the new 5.2 version. BUT I can say that it's already planned and will be added with one of the next feature updates.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Seems like a solid implementation of articulation maps finally. Funny how not so long ago I was raising how multi-output articulations were sorely missing in S1's initial (pretty bad) implementation and was getting strong pushback from some users here. But in the end, Personus basically copied Cubase / Logic - and that's a good thing.

The VSL integration is interesting - need to play with it more. Saves time, though if you want to customize your maps, you are probably going to want to use a custom setup. It does require developers to update their software, so TBD if Kontakt, Spitfire player, SINE, Engine, and Opus will update and when. Not a huge amount of software has taken advantage of ARA and that's been around for a long time.

Now if only they put some effort into improving the UI and color palette options. Some will argue this isn't necessary - but remember, I'm always right.


----------



## Crossroads

● Quantize issues with late and early 16ths

I FRICKIN' wasn't crazy! I could never get a part right!

By god I was starting to doubt my timing, I even made a ticket, but never, ever found out why I could not get this right. Eventually ended up believing I might just not be as rhythmically good as I thought I was.

Turns out, I was frickin' right all along.

Hallelujah!

This one tiny little speck on the feature list is bigger than all of them combined, yo!


----------



## muziksculp

Looking forward to some detailed/in-depth video tutorials of the new Sound Variations feature in 5.2 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Now if only they put some effort into improving the UI and color palette options.


Don't know about the UI needing a lot of improvements, but surely the color palette is something that needs a boost, and has been requested many times before they haven't delivered this. I wonder if there is a good reason ?


----------



## babylonwaves

VIC Thread about Art Conductor S1

Art Conductor S1 Details


----------



## LynxUK

muziksculp said:


> Don't know about the UI needing a lot of improvements, but surely the color palette is something that needs a boost, and has been requested many times before they haven't delivered this. I wonder if there is a good reason ?


Yeh, agreed. They really need one of their developers or testers to be color blind...to really know how frustrating the color palette can be. They arent the only software developer to not recognize this. I'm red-green color blind, so any combination of colors that include a mix of red or green can be frustrating...i.e. when I played snooker, if I lost track of the brown ball, I wouldnt be able to pick it out amongst a group of red balls.
As you can imagine, an already limited color palette, is now made even more limited or useless.


----------



## gzapper

its starting to look tempting to move over from DP now.


----------



## dcoscina

babylonwaves said:


>



awesome dude!!


----------



## muziksculp

babylonwaves said:


>



Thanks for posting this. Very cool. 

Is Art Conductor for Studio One possible because of the 5.2 Update Sound Variation feature ? or was it possible to use it with ver 5.1 ?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> Don't know about the UI needing a lot of improvements, but surely the color palette is something that needs a boost, and has been requested many times before they haven't delivered this. I wonder if there is a good reason ?


There isn't a good reason. To change the track color palette to use a color wheel would be so simple...and while highly requested, still hasn't happened. Also their contrast approach for track clips is pretty poor from a UI design perspective.

Pity they didn't add a macro to nudge MIDI notes by any amount of milliseconds. Would've been helpful for Cinematic Studio Series instruments.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

This is a HUGE update, thank you Presonus!

The two biggest surprises and welcome improvements for me are not only decent articulation management (Sound Variations feature), but also MUCH faster loading of Vepro instances.

I'm using a 'universal' template with around 32 decoupled Vepro instances and several hundred tracks, Studio One 5.2 is racing trough them when loading a song. And this is irrespective of tracks being disabled or enabled. This makes a workflow using Vepro even more interesting and efficient.

Obviously there has been some fruitful collaboration with VSL, great job!


----------



## babylonwaves

muziksculp said:


> Is Art Conductor for Studio One possible because of the 5.2 Update Sound Variation feature ? or was it possible to use it with ver 5.1 ?


totally


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Decent update. 

Now I wonder if they will skip 3 and 4 and move straight to 5.5.


----------



## muziksculp

babylonwaves said:


> totally


I see, Thanks.

So. ver. 5.2 allowed you to offer Art-Conductor for S1Pro 5.

That's wonderful. This is a huge step in the right direction for S1Pro 5 users like myself.

Oh.. and I just purchased your Art-Conductor for Studio One.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> There isn't a good reason. To change the track color palette to use a color wheel would be so simple...and while highly requested, still hasn't happened. Also their contrast approach for track clips is pretty poor from a UI design perspective.
> 
> Pity they didn't add a macro to nudge MIDI notes by any amount of milliseconds. Would've been helpful for Cinematic Studio Series instruments.


They have not implemented it yet not because they ignored it. If you tried that custom color script you would notice that some parts become poorly visible or the opposite - oversaturated or emphasized. They have to rethink and redo lots of things before implementing something as simple as adding a color wheel.
Also, so far they implemented almost every requested+highly voted feature. I don't see a reason to doubt that at some point the feature is in S1.


----------



## Lukas

Robert Kooijman said:


> The two biggest surprises and welcome improvements for me are not only decent articulation management (Sound Variations feature), but also MUCH faster loading of Vepro instances.


Glad you like it!


----------



## muziksculp

Robert Kooijman said:


> but also MUCH faster loading of Vepro instances.


Interesting improvement, Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Wonder how's the CPU utilization on Mac now. 5.1 still lagged behind Cubase and Logic for me.


----------



## LynxUK

gzapper said:


> its starting to look tempting to move over from DP now.


You probably wont regret it. I had always kept one eye on S1, but ver. 5 grabbed my attention.

You can always try the trial, but what I did was join Sphere. What appealed to me is its a non committal subscription and the monthly cost is small change. I'm still a Sphere member (generally not a fan of subscription models), and certainly feel that I'm getting good value, without feeling like I'm trapped into a specific eco system.
The only problem I can see for some people having issue with is that it phones home every 30 days...for me tahts not a problem.


----------



## muziksculp

EDIT: I removed the video, looks like they switched it to private, I will post again when it is posted again on YT.


----------



## wcreed51

And this from VSL






SY Player & Presonus Studio One - Prolific two-way communication! - Synchron Libraries - FORUMS - Vienna Symphonic Library


No description




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## muziksculp

I think S1Pro 5.2 is going to be much more popular with media composers, and VSL Synchron Libraries might see a nice boost in Synchron Library sales. 

It's very nice to see two companies cooperate to improve things. Especially a DAW developer (Presonus), and a Sample Library Developer (VSL). Makes a lot sense.

Hopefully Spitfire, OT, CS, and many other Sample Developers will join hands with Presonus, and make working with their libraries in S1Pro 5.2 a more satisfying experience due to the improved workflow possible now.


----------



## yellow_lupine

@Lukas could you please tell us if there will be the possibility to create macros to nudge MIDI notes by milliseconds?
Thanks


----------



## DaddyO

Um, this looks lie a big deal. How it actually works remains to be seen, but it looks a whole lot simpler than Cubase' expression maps. I'll definitly give the trial a go once I'm back from a trip.


----------



## pinki

LynxUK said:


> You probably wont regret it. I had always kept one eye on S1, but ver. 5 grabbed my attention.
> 
> You can always try the trial, but what I did was join Sphere. What appealed to me is its a non committal subscription and the monthly cost is small change. I'm still a Sphere member (generally not a fan of subscription models), and certainly feel that I'm getting good value, without feeling like I'm trapped into a specific eco system.
> The only problem I can see for some people having issue with is that it phones home every 30 days...for me tahts not a problem.


Same here, exactly: Left DP and joined Sphere. It's excellent. The whole thing is well thought out. I did have a wobble and went back to DP for a day, but it made me realise that DP has no interest in the thing that Studio One does so well: workflow. 

I was back to Sphere the next day. 

There are a few things in DP that are hard to give up: chunks, the score editor (except it's been abandonware for over a decade), the GUI. The Studio One GUI takes some getting used to for sure after DP's muted elegance. 

Sad for Motu. I think they will loose lots of folk to Studio One this year, but they've only got themselves to blame- that clip launcher, who thought that was a good idea?


----------



## Knomes

Does the automatic recognition for sounds variation work even when Synchron player instruments are loaded in VEPro?


----------



## GtrString

OMG, Sound Variations!

Love this partnership with Vienna Synchron libraries too, I think I will plunge into some of those now.


----------



## DaddyO

Knomes said:


> Does the automatic recognition for sounds variation work even when Synchron player instruments are loaded in VEPro?


No, not at this point. Can't remember where I read it, but it specifically said not in VE Pro.


----------



## easyrider

If I email Spitfire what do I actually ask them to implement?


----------



## DaddyO

On the Presonus Forum existing Studio One users are pleased at the development of Sound Variations, but they warn that after upgrading projects made in the previous version open with all their carefully crafted articulation work simply gone. So the update did not convert existing projects. Thought I'd put this up in case others might need the warning. I myself am not a Studio One user. This concludes this public service announcement.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

easyrider said:


> If I email Spitfire what do I actually ask them to implement?


To use this new Presonus API. If I remember correctly in the video they said where developer should go if they want to get access to it. 

But I guess you can just send them this video from VSL and they'll find a way themselves 😉


----------



## easyrider

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> To use this new Presonus API. If I remember correctly in the video they said where developer should go if they want to get access to it.
> 
> But I guess you can just send them this video from VSL and they'll find a way themselves 😉


I wanted to spell it out to them


----------



## EgM

easyrider said:


> If I email Spitfire what do I actually ask them to implement?


You can ask them if they want to implement the new keyswitch features (sound variation) using the API from this link:









Developer | PreSonus Software


PreSonus Software is working on software solutions for music production on PC, Mac, and mobile platforms integrating perfectly with PreSonus audio hardware.




presonus.software


----------



## LynxUK

easyrider said:


> If I email Spitfire what do I actually ask them to implement?


I've wondered about this too. All I've heard so far, is let sample developers know if you would like to see it implemented. If you send them to https://presonus.software/ then there are links to the API for developers.

I'll be interested to see what traction this gets from sample developers. I suspect that in years to come, we'll still be setting it up manually or relying on products like Art Conductor. Seems that every developer wants to create their own standard. I love Spitfire Audio, but getting them to look any further than Logic, seems like a big ask.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Honesty, I see zero reasons for developers to ignore this. Besides, imagine you're newcomer and there is an option to have a)fully integrated articulations or b)some bs from the past like Cubase and Logic 🤗
It can(and probably will) serve as a serious selling point for VSL(and studio one as well).

If Presonus teamed up with VSL on purpose(I mean chose them as the first partner in this thing), it was very smart of them. Other developers are now just forced to implement that as well. Be it NI, Spitfire or whatever.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Honesty, I see zero reasons for developers to ignore this. Besides, imagine you're newcomer and there is an option to have a)fully integrated articulations or b)some bs from the past like Cubase and Logic 🤗
> 
> If Presonus teamed up with VSL on purpose(I mean chose them as the first partner in this thing), it was very smart of them. Other developers are now just forced to implement that as well. Be it NI, Spitfire or whatever.


That's a very optimistic outlook. Whether or not the developers will prioritize tighter integration with S1 remains to be seen given it isn't one of the "big two" (or even three if you include DP) of DAWs that composers aka their customers use. Nobody are forced to implement it.

I think we have a better shot at seeing this for NI given their user base is more diversified, but TBD. Ultimately, something like Arts Conductor makes this integration less critical for many people.


----------



## LynxUK

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Honesty, I see zero reasons for developers to ignore this. Besides, imagine you're newcomer and there is an option to have a)fully integrated articulations or b)some bs from the past like Cubase and Logic 🤗


Oh I completely agree with you, but...Lets take BBCSO templates for example. Beyond Logic, ProTools and Garage Band all the templates created are from user submissions, and there isnt even an S1 Pro template.
I'm just saying, that I dont see the motivation on behalf of the Sample Developers to actually do something beyond what they do now.

Edit...Just needed to say, well done and congrats to VSL for picking up the batton and running with it.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

The motivation is very simple - new commerce. Like I said - if they have an option to have such a simple way of working with articulations(which aren't ruined when you move midi clip somewhere else, btw), you just go with it. This is especially true for students and stuff like that.

I don't think I was optimistic, more like realistic 🕺

And by the way, I meant it - if I was a beginner, I would've chosen the option without hesitations. Also, don't forget that most newcomers tend to choose all-in libraries and VSL can give it to you as well. Probably the only thing that puts a question mark in this story is lack of multichannel audio and video+audio options. But it seems we gonna see this this mark wiped out very soon.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Oh, and don't forget that VSL gives you demo versions of their libs with S1 and lower prices for S1 users. What not to like about this?


----------



## Lukas

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> To use this new Presonus API. If I remember correctly in the video they said where developer should go if they want to get access to it.


All information about the PreSonus Plug-In Extensions can be found here:









Developer | PreSonus Software


PreSonus Software is working on software solutions for music production on PC, Mac, and mobile platforms integrating perfectly with PreSonus audio hardware.




www.presonussoftware.com


----------



## SquirrelMan

Lukas said:


> o FaderPort integration improvements



Does this mean that Presonus programmers have finally figured out how to make the faderport accurately reflect your mixer without jumping through hoops? Because honestly the saddest thing was Presonus releasing the faderport while clearly their coders couldn't figure out how to correctly integrate it.


----------



## DaddyO

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Honesty, I see zero reasons for developers to ignore this. Besides, imagine you're newcomer and there is an option to have a)fully integrated articulations or b)some bs from the past like Cubase and Logic 🤗
> It can(and probably will) serve as a serious selling point for VSL(and studio one as well).
> 
> If Presonus teamed up with VSL on purpose(I mean chose them as the first partner in this thing), it was very smart of them. Other developers are now just forced to implement that as well. Be it NI, Spitfire or whatever.


i hope you are right here. If nothing else a little success from Studio One in this area might make Cubase start paying attention to their Expression Map system, which was amazing for it's time but has seen no real development in many years. It is tedious for the user. 

I see this new feature in action in the videos and it make me want to seriously wonder if indeed Cubase is the past and Studio One is the future. This one feature does not decide that, and Cubase is so well entrenched in the composer community. But you never know. If one company sits on their laurels while another make transformative innovations, at some point this past/future dichotomy becomes apparent.


----------



## DaddyO

I am presented with two options. Upgrade from Cubase 9.5 to version 11 for $159 or spend another $50 and get the crossgrade to Studio One at the currently discounted price for VSL users. Not sure I'll do that, but I wish I wasn't going on a trip tomorrow morning that will hamper my ability to evaluate the Studio One option.

Does Studio One have Bezier curves for MIDI CC? That for me is a big factor in an upgrade to Cubase 11.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

DaddyO said:


> i hope you are right here. If nothing else a little success from Studio One in this area might make Cubase start paying attention to their Expression Map system, which was amazing for it's time but has seen no real development in many years. It is tedious for the user.
> 
> I see this new feature in action in the videos and it make me want to seriously wonder if indeed Cubase is the past and Studio One is the future. This one feature does not decide that, and Cubase is so well entrenched in the composer community. But you never know. If one company sits on their laurels while another make transformative innovations, at some point this past/future dichotomy becomes apparent.


Yup. The point is obviously a moment when discomfort from switching is lower than comfort from what you switched to. For me this happened long time ago. And like you said - it's not just about this one feature, but general direction the DAW took some time ago. And, like may already pointed out, the main love to S1 comes from workflow perspective. It is really easier to use, more intuitive and so on. 

Tbh, I've lost any faith in Cubase long time ago. I've read plenty of angry users and it seems Steinberg don't want to spend millions in rewriting their DAW from zero ground. Cubase is a very old piece of softwhere and I think this moment was inevitable, they should've thought about this much earlier.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

DaddyO said:


> I am presented with two options. Upgrade from Cubase 9.5 to version 11 for $159 or spend another $50 and get the crossgrade to Studio One at the currently discounted price for VSL users. Not sure I'll do that, but I wish I wasn't going on a trip tomorrow morning that will hamper my ability to evaluate the Studio One option.
> 
> Does Studio One have Bezier curves for MIDI CC? That for me is a big factor in an upgrade to Cubase 11.


They had it since version 2 ig? Or maybe even from the very beginning. 
But I would spend some time to check it out more closely. There are still smoke options that Cubase has but S1 doesn't. Maybe using Sphere for a couple months is the better option.


----------



## DaddyO

I am a Dorico user, having jumped on it from the get-got a few years ago, and one of Dorico's HUGE advantages was the ability to start from scratch and move the genre forward. That and the years of previous experience with the old way of doing things. They knew what the problems were, they worked hard on building the solutions from scratch.


----------



## DaddyO

In my opinion Dorico is well on it's way to leaving it's predecessors in the dust.

Now of course Studio One is not newly built from scratch, but it is certainly less stodgy than Cubase. Everything Cubase does at this point looks like a bolt-on to an aging foundation. Very little of what it introduces is developed over time into maturity. Expression Maps is a prime example. The complexity of VST libraries has increased to the point that creating an EM to harness one is infinitely more tedious than it was a few years ago.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

DaddyO said:


> In my opinion Dorico is well on it's way to leaving it's predecessors in the dust.
> 
> Now of course Studio One is not newly built from scratch, but it is certainly less stodgy than Cubase. Everything Cubase does at this point looks like a bolt-on to an aging foundation. Very little of what it introduces is developed over time into maturity. Expression Maps is a prime example. The complexity of VST libraries has increased to the point that creating an EM to harness one is infinitely more tedious than it was a few years ago.


By the way, speaking of the past and the future. I've watched Presonus documentary about Studio one(if I remember correctly it was dedicated to Studio One 3 release) where head of devs said that they "took future into account to be able to change the code if there are new techs, possibilities or problems". I don't know if it was just marking bs or they indeed did that, but in sounded very convincing :D


----------



## Lukas

DaddyO said:


> Does Studio One have Bezier curves for MIDI CC? That for me is a big factor in an upgrade to Cubase 11.


Not sure if automation curves were introduced in version 3 or earlier. They're available not just for MIDI CCs but for all kinds of automation in Studio One.


----------



## DaddyO

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> They had it since version 2 ig? Or maybe even from the very beginning.
> But I would spend some time to check it out more closely. There are still smoke options that Cubase has but S1 doesn't. Maybe using Sphere for a couple months is the better option.


Thanks for the heads up about Studio One Bezier curves. I suspect you're right that instead of taking advantage of the current promotional discount for VSL users, given that it ends on March 15th and I'm out of town until past that, I ought to try it out for a month or two.


----------



## Ben

Seems like I forgot to mention one additional feature of the Sound Variations integration with our Synchron Player earlier. If you work with unpitched percussion make sure to check it out:





Vienna Synchron Player & Presonus Studio One | Sound Variations


@Ben, A video tutorial showing how VSL Synchron Libraries nicely integrate with S1Pro 5.2 Sound Variations Key-switching feature would be super helpful. Maybe VSL can make a video showing it in action, and how best to use it. Thanks. @Lukas already made a great video: Also there are...




vi-control.net


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Lukas said:


> Not sure if automation curves were introduced in version 3 or earlier. They're available not just for MIDI CCs but for all kinds of automation in Studio One.


Nah, Daddy meant literally non-straight lines, and not Bezier Tool. It confused you because it is hard to believe that Cubase added those curves just recently. In S1 there is a Bezier Tool that allowed to change for and direction of the curve in both ends of a dot. This feature indeed appeared in 3rd version.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Ben said:


> Seems like I forgot to mention one additional feature of the Sound Variations integration with our Synchron Player earlier. If you work with unpitched percussion make sure to check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vienna Synchron Player & Presonus Studio One | Sound Variations
> 
> 
> @Ben, A video tutorial showing how VSL Synchron Libraries nicely integrate with S1Pro 5.2 Sound Variations Key-switching feature would be super helpful. Maybe VSL can make a video showing it in action, and how best to use it. Thanks. @Lukas already made a great video: Also there are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Jesus, finally. I was waiting for this for so long.
Imagine if NI uses this new API... 👨‍🎤

This is really cool that you guys decided to team up with PreSonus.


----------



## Lukas

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Imagine if NI use this new API...


Probably a dream for every KONTAKT sample library user. Tell them you want this. Now


----------



## rnb_2

Is there somewhere we can get the VSL discounts that PreSonus apparently put in their newsletter? I subscribed today, hoping to get something in reply, but no luck. I already have S1 Artist (all I need for now) via both my audio interface and, if I stick with it, the Atom SQ I started testing today, but haven't taken the plunge on anything from VSL yet. The recent licensing news and this new integration with S1 has given me a reason to take another hard look at them...


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

Lukas said:


> Probably a dream for any KONTAKT sample library user. Tell them you want this. Now


Yeah, and Battery. Unfortunately Impact is not even close for now and there are trillion well prepared libraries and kits for Battery. Imagine having this kind of integration with S1's pattern and/or drum editor. Woof woof! :D

Man, give me a napkin - I need to wipe my tears of joy


----------



## easyrider

Lukas said:


> Probably a dream for every KONTAKT sample library user. Tell them you want this. Now


I've messaged Spitfire


----------



## chocobitz825

anyone seeing a "release audio in the background" issue on mac? I thought I recall the option being taken out of studio one in version 3, but now studio one is dropping my audio device whenever I bring another application to the forefront.


----------



## muziksculp

DaddyO said:


> it make me want to seriously wonder if indeed Cubase is the past and Studio One is the future.


Yes, that is what I believe, and the reason why I switched to S1Pro three years ago.

One of the best, and smartest decisions I made.


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that is what I believe, and the reason why I switched to S1Pro three years ago.
> 
> One of the best, and smartest decisions I made.


Same here, all those windows everywhere, that media bay....ug


----------



## muziksculp

I haven't updated to 5.2 yet, hopefully will do so tomorrow. 

I was curious what the new 5.2 View : *Full Screen* feature does in Windows ? I thought I was viewing it in full screen already  . Any feedback on this.

Thanks.


----------



## EgM

muziksculp said:


> I haven't updated to 5.2 yet, hopefully will do so tomorrow.
> 
> I was curious what the new 5.2 View : *Full Screen* feature does in Windows ? I thought I was viewing it in full screen already  . Any feedback on this.
> 
> Thanks.


Gets rid of top menu and title bar, and the start menu on the bottom


----------



## Lukas

muziksculp said:


> I was curious what the new 5.2 View : *Full Screen* feature does in Windows ? I thought I was viewing it in full screen already  . Any feedback on this.


It's even fuller


----------



## easyrider

Shift F= Joy


----------



## muziksculp

EgM said:


> Gets rid of top menu and title bar, and the start menu on the bottom


Thanks


----------



## jbuhler

With all the praise here and finally a full implementation of articulation switches I should try out S1 again. I haven’t upgraded to version 5 yet, as version 4 still became clumsy as track counts increased, so I’ve been doing more and more work in Logic. It sounds like at least some of those issues have been resolved and that it is more workable for large orchestra templates.


----------



## Mucusman

I submitted a support ticket because, for the first time ever in using Studio One for many years, my attempts to update (inside Studio One) or download the installer (via being logged into my Presonus web account) all failed. Blah. I checked all the forums and Facebook groups and it looks like it may just be me.


----------



## easyrider

Mucusman said:


> I submitted a support ticket because, for the first time ever in using Studio One for many years, my attempts to update (inside Studio One) or download the installer (via being logged into my Presonus web account) all failed. Blah. I checked all the forums and Facebook groups and it looks like it may just be me.


I just updated inside Studio One Flawlessly


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Maybe somebody could enlighten me but is the only way to set up a sound variation for a track by creating a MIDI event first? So to set up a full template, you need dummy MIDI events for each track?

Also, I've noticed some weird behavior with MIDI events where it is showing random data outside of the clip even though that data doesn't actually exist on playback. Even if you crop the clip, it has that data.


----------



## studioj

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Maybe somebody could enlighten me but is the only way to set up a sound variation for a track by creating a MIDI event first? So to set up a full template, you need dummy MIDI events for each track?


No I think you can just open the Edit window below for the track and set the Sound Variation at the left without any MIDI Events.


----------



## Cheezus

This is very very close to ideal and a big improvement I just hope the ability to assign channels to individual midi notes arrives in the next couple of updates. Also would be really nice for developers like Spitfire and OT to follow VSL’s lead with the auto assigned key switches.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Maybe somebody could enlighten me but is the only way to set up a sound variation for a track by creating a MIDI event first? So to set up a full template, you need dummy MIDI events for each track?


No you don't need.

Sound Variations are connected to the instrument, not to a track. This means: Open the instrument, go into the context menu, and select "Sound Variation Editor". The same can be found in the instrument rack when you open the context menu for an instrument.



Cheezus said:


> I just hope the ability to assign channels to individual midi notes arrives in the next couple of updates.


Not yet included in this release - but it will be possible to use different MIDI channels as part of the Sound Variation activation sequence. Normally PreSonus does not announce any information about future releases - but I heard this is something I can already reveal  It will be added in one of the next feature updates.


----------



## Knomes

DaddyO said:


> No, not at this point. Can't remember where I read it, but it specifically said not in VE Pro.


@Lukas can you say if this will be added in a future update? Or maybe @Ben ?


----------



## samphony

DaddyO said:


> Cubase start paying attention to their Expression Map system


The cubase expression maps system is the most archaic feature i used. I mean just imagine adding @babylonwaves expression maps in one go. Impossible at it’s current state.


----------



## Denkii

LynxUK said:


> Oh I completely agree with you, but...Lets take BBCSO templates for example. Beyond Logic, ProTools and Garage Band all the templates created are from user submissions, and there isnt even an S1 Pro template.
> I'm just saying, that I dont see the motivation on behalf of the Sample Developers to actually do something beyond what they do now.
> 
> Edit...Just needed to say, well done and congrats to VSL for picking up the batton and running with it.


There is a user created template for BBCSO pro for S1 based on the logic original.


----------



## Snarf

Mucusman said:


> I submitted a support ticket because, for the first time ever in using Studio One for many years, my attempts to update (inside Studio One) or download the installer (via being logged into my Presonus web account) all failed. Blah. I checked all the forums and Facebook groups and it looks like it may just be me.


Try running the Studio One installer again (log-in to my.presonus or check your downloads folder).


----------



## Ben

Knomes said:


> @Lukas can you say if this will be added in a future update? Or maybe @Ben ?


Can't give you an ETA, but we also can't wait until it works with VEP


----------



## Stillneon

Mucusman said:


> I submitted a support ticket because, for the first time ever in using Studio One for many years, my attempts to update (inside Studio One) or download the installer (via being logged into my Presonus web account) all failed. Blah. I checked all the forums and Facebook groups and it looks like it may just be me.


Fellow Win10 S1-5.2 user here. I couldn't update from within S1: kept getting write errors. Solution for me was to rename the target folder when prompted by the installer. I used /Studio One 5-2 instead of /Studio One 5 and the installer ran ok. I now have two Studio One folders (5.1 and 5.2). At some point when I'm comfortable, I'll get rid of the 5.1.


----------



## stigc56

I like to know if there are any changes in the video department? Is it possible to use S1 for scoring for film?


----------



## Lukas

stigc56 said:


> I like to know if there are any changes in the video department? Is it possible to use S1 for scoring for film?


It is - but no video updates in this release.


----------



## stigc56

Well it looks really promising! The moment there is a video-lane and hopefully support for my Avid Artist mixer I'm onboard - I think!


----------



## Crossroads

stigc56 said:


> Well it looks really promising! The moment there is a video-lane and hopefully support for my Avid Artist mixer I'm onboard - I think!


There's still several things that keep me/have kept me from completely switching over from Cubase:

-Video Track as mentioned. Just having the video as a movable object, being able to cut it at the end or the beginning. Just like Cubase. This should just be a standard feature. The way it's implemented now makes usually easy workflows more difficult than they should be.

-A rethinking/rebuilding of the dual buffer system. Studio One can take two buffers, a higher one and a lower one. Record armed tracks get the lower buffer size, tracks that are just playing can be buffered at a much higher size, because they don't need to perform 'real-time'. However, Studio One handles it's higher buffer excellently, but botches the use of it's lower buffer. It puts all record armed tracks into 'low-latency mode', but it does so by doubling the CPU consumption of many plugins. Thus, when recording, all positive effects of the higher buffer gets negated by the doubling of the lower, 'real-time' buffer. In short, a fantastic idea botched by it's very weird execution. How someone at Presonus thought this was a good idea is beyond me. They must have experienced the CPU spikes themselves before releasing this.

-Sounds weird that this is still not there, but an auto-play function inside the browser. Something like this would seem minor, but becomes really, really irritating when trying to create a drumkit inside of Impact XT from the browser.


----------



## Lukas

DaddyO said:


> On the Presonus Forum existing Studio One users are pleased at the development of Sound Variations, but they warn that after upgrading projects made in the previous version open with all their carefully crafted articulation work simply gone. So the update did not convert existing projects


5.2 converts existing keyswitches to the new Sound Variation format. The problem may be that they have set the velocity for these keyswitch notes manually although the keyswitches do not support different velocities actually so the new velocity for converted keyswitches is 127 by default. If someone used this method and manipulated the notes directly, this indeed needs some tweaking with the new system. But once the Sound Variations (which support velocity now) are set up correctly, everything should be fine.


----------



## stigc56

Yes, small things really annoys me too. But the implementation of articulation maps/sound variations is quite clever and with Babylon Waves system it's so fast. I have spend the last two days to try to create a full set-up of Orchestral Tools Woodwinds Revive! It's unbelievable that they (OT) don't bother to create a FULL kontakt multi for their instruments. Just so much better at VSL. 
Maybe it's just me!


----------



## Joshua Day

Lukas said:


> Not yet included in this release - but it will be possible to use different MIDI channels as part of the Sound Variation activation sequence. Normally PreSonus does not announce any information about future releases - but I heard this is something I can already reveal  It will be added in one of the next feature updates.


Lukas, this is awesome! Including a channel switcher in this extremely powerful sound variations tool would make using East West Hollywood Strings on one contiguous line possible. I'm not sure what East West was thinking making their keyswitch patches for strings just have upbows and downbows, and not the standard fare of pizz, spic, stac, etc. So the only way to access those other sounds is to put all articulations on separate tracks or have one track that can switch channels per note.


----------



## Lukas

Joshua Day said:


> Including a channel switcher in this extremely powerful sound variations tool would make using East West Hollywood Strings on one contiguous line possible.


I agree


----------



## studioj

Lukas said:


> It is - but no video updates in this release.


Hope to see ability to set/define timecode at current position in coming updates... this is a pretty common setting for scoring. I believe right now you can only define a position as 00:00:00:00.... 
But reels start at the hour, and also with constant changes it is critical to be able to redefine timecode position. Possibility to have multiple video files in your session would be clutch also... 

That being said, this Sound Variations feature is amazing, and I hope all the devs incorporate it, but for now though, pick up the Babylonwaves Art Conductor for Studio One.

channelizing of sound variations in an upcoming update will be fantastic.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Thinking of picking up Art Conductor and setting up my big template in S1. Wonder if folks have run into any particular challenges still compared to something like Cubase or Logic?


----------



## studioj

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Thinking of picking up Art Conductor and setting up my big template in S1. Wonder if folks have run into any particular challenges still compared to something like Cubase or Logic?


I have yet to try a large template in S1 ... I've read that auto saving can be a bit of an issue, that its a bit less efficient than other DAWs (I don't even notice the autosaving in Logic)... there is a setting to ignore plugin cache or something like that...that speeds up save times but I think it is a little risky if you're making changes to plugins. Otherwise the workflow seems very much suitable for large template management with all of the filters and macros available. its impressive.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Thinking of picking up Art Conductor and setting up my big template in S1. Wonder if folks have run into any particular challenges still compared to something like Cubase or Logic?


Studio One has got some really neat visibility functions, that when coupled to macro's make life a lot easier when handling large templates. This, and articulation management used to be an advantage of Cubase, but Studio One has largely caught up. From a GUI perspective, it's such a breath of fresh air. Saving / loading projects is fast (with the right settings), no issues.

Studio One also offers scenes for quickly changing what tracks are shown or hidden. But with several hundreds of tracks, changing scenes becomes slow. It can easily take about 10 seconds from showing all tracks in all folders to collapsing them, and vice versa. Here there's definitely room for improvement. One of the few area's, together with video, where Cubase / Nuendo IMO still have the edge. But Presonus is really on fire with Studio One, no doubt things only improve further.


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## ALittleNightMusic

studioj said:


> I have yet to try a large template in S1 ... I've read that auto saving can be a bit of an issue, that its a bit less efficient than other DAWs (I don't even notice the autosaving in Logic)... there is a setting to ignore plugin cache or something like that...that speeds up save times but I think it is a little risky if you're making changes to plugins. Otherwise the workflow seems very much suitable for large template management with all of the filters and macros available. its impressive.





Robert Kooijman said:


> Studio One has got some really neat visibility functions, that when coupled to macro's make life a lot easier when handling large templates. This, and articulation management used to be an advantage of Cubase, but Studio One has largely caught up. From a GUI perspective, it's such a breath of fresh air. Saving / loading projects is fast (with the right settings), no issues.
> 
> Studio One also offers scenes for quickly changing what tracks are shown or hidden. But with several hundreds of tracks, changing scenes becomes slow. It can easily take about 10 seconds from showing all tracks in all folders to collapsing them, and vice versa. Here there's definitely room for improvement. One of the few area's, together with video, where Cubase / Nuendo IMO still have the edge. But Presonus is really on fire with Studio One, no doubt things only improve further.


Thanks! Yeah, I'm considering whether I want to make the considerable effort to build a template in S1. I really hate Cubase's score editor compared to S1's, which is very good (though could use duration bars, etc). But beyond that, I'm not sure what the benefits would be given how robust Cubase is. S1 does have some nice features like PT-like clip gain, scratch pad, etc., but how often will I use those is the question.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

To template or not to template...

Like many others, I spent a lot of time over the years trying various configurations and working methods. Now with Studio One 5.2, loading of large templates with many Vepro instances goes blazingly fast (with the Vepro server project already running on the same PC). I couldn't believe at first what happened, the difference with pré 5.2 is huge.

Now this creates interesting opportunities. In Vepro, I created a server project that is essentially a "best of" compilation from all libs that might get used in a project. About 32 Vepro instances with mostly Kontakt, Spitfire and Sine player libs. All Kontakt & Sine libs are purged, Spitfire still doesn't offer purge. Loading of this server project takes a few minutes (all from SSD), and about 60 GB of RAM.

In Studio One, I made a 'universal' template around these 32 Vepro instances. Starting a new song with this template takes only seconds, and does not take too much additional CPU / RAM either. There's no need to disable / enable any tracks, so you have almost immediately an enormous selection of instruments available. Saving the song again takes hardly a second, the whole process is just so smooth compared to the 'old' days!

When working on a new project, I usually never know what will happen or what libs / instruments will get used, so for me it's really great having everything ready & served in buffet style 
But to make this workable, visibility functions are key and here Studio One also shines.
Here's a picture example of a macro I made that allows easy selection of folder tracks (icons) or the tracks inside these folders (names). You'll see them if you enlarge the printout and scroll over the top.


----------



## muziksculp

Robert Kooijman said:


> To template or not to template...
> 
> Like many others, I spent a lot of time over the years trying various configurations and working methods. Now with Studio One 5.2, loading of large templates with many Vepro instances goes blazingly fast (with the Vepro server project already running on the same PC). I couldn't believe at first what happened, the difference with pré 5.2 is huge.
> 
> Now this creates interesting opportunities. In Vepro, I created a server project that is essentially a "best of" compilation from all libs that might get used in a project. About 32 Vepro instances with mostly Kontakt, Spitfire and Sine player libs. All Kontakt & Sine libs are purged, Spitfire still doesn't offer purge. Loading of this server project takes a few minutes (all from SSD), and about 60 GB of RAM.
> 
> In Studio One, I made a 'universal' template around these 32 Vepro instances. Starting a new song with this template takes only seconds, and does not take too much additional CPU / RAM either. There's no need to disable / enable any tracks, so you have almost immediately an enormous selection of instruments available. Saving the song again takes hardly a second, the whole process is just so smooth compared to the 'old' days!
> 
> When working on a new project, I usually never know what will happen or what libs / instruments will get used, so for me it's really great having everything ready & served in buffet style
> But to make this workable, visibility functions are key and here Studio One also shines.
> Here's a picture example of a macro I made that allows easy selection of folder tracks (icons) or the tracks inside these folders (names). You'll see them if you enlarge the printout and scroll over the top.


Thanks for the helpful, and positive feedback on using VE-Pro with S1 locally. 

I plan to have multiple templates for various applications using VE-Pro 7 running locally using S1Pro 5.2. Instead of one very large template.


----------



## Robert Kooijman

Using multiple, more specialized templates certainly can make sense also. As long as they use a 'subset' of what is loaded in the Vepro server, you don't have to spend much time changing that anymore once set-up. So IMO it pays off spending time in creating a server project that is as universal as possible.

Routing every instrument to it's own audio bus helps and gives you freedom in mixing and FX used. I use up to 16 stereo busses per Vepro instance but you can use more if you want. The prospect of having a gazillion instrument tracks might look scary at first, but don't worry, Studio One handles that with ease.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Is there a key shortcut to go to a specific controller lane in the piano view or cycle through the displayed lanes?

Also, with track visibility, is there a way to hide the folder track but still show certain nested tracks within the folder? For example, if I have a folder for Strings and want to show my VSL strings, but I don't want to also show the Strings parent folder track, is there a way to do that?


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Also, with track visibility, is there a way to hide the folder track but still show certain nested tracks within the folder? For example, if I have a folder for Strings and want to show my VSL strings, but I don't want to also show the Strings parent folder track, is there a way to do that?


No, since the folder is a parent track it becomes visible as soon as a child track is shown.




ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is there a key shortcut to go to a specific controller lane in the piano view or cycle through the displayed lanes?


There's no command for that at this time. There are commands for toggling all automation lanes (Shift+A on my end - not sure if it's the default shortcut) and adding and removing automation lanes.

How do you think should cycling through automation lanes work if there's more than one automation lane visible at a time? Which one should be affected when you trigger this shortcut? The first one? The last one?


----------



## studioj

Lukas said:


> How do you think should cycling through automation lanes work if there's more than one automation lane visible at a time? Which one should be affected when you trigger this shortcut? The first one? The last one?


That's a good question. Perhaps the one the mouse is hovering over? iF you're using a shortcut... and then otherwise each lane has it's own cycle button? I only use this cycle feature in Logic in the piano roll where only one lane is visible at a time.


----------



## Lukas

studioj said:


> Perhaps the one the mouse is hovering over? iF you're using a shortcut... and then otherwise each lane has it's own cycle button?


I'm not convinced of the hover idea  It would be bad UX and would also require using the mouse. Cycle button -> if you already have to click on a button, you might as well click the desired parameter directly.



studioj said:


> I only use this cycle feature in Logic in the piano roll where only one lane is visible at a time.


That makes sense.

Unfortunately, in software development, you generally don't have the luxury of just being able to consider a simple use case.

How does Logic behave if you trigger this cycle command when more than one lane is visible? Or do they have a focus or any "selected" state?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Logic allows you to cycle but what I prefer (and how I have Cubase set up) is controller lane presets controlled by shortcuts. So hitting V will only show me velocity, C will show modulation, X could show both together, etc. Something similar would be handy in S1.


----------



## studioj

Lukas said:


> I'm not convinced of the hover idea  It would be bad UX and would also require using the mouse. Cycle button -> if you already have to click on a button, you might as well click the desired parameter directly.
> 
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> Unfortunately, in software development, you generally don't have the luxury of just being able to consider a simple use case.
> 
> How does Logic behave if you trigger this cycle command when more than one lane is visible? Or do they have a focus or any "selected" state?


Yes, I do really like how the MIDI edit window is set up via those tabs in S1, no need for cycle used really in this window. I would like to see better labeling though--for instance for cc11 the label just says "cc 1-12" or something like that. Ability to custom name cc's would be helpful.... vibrato, stretch, transition speed etc... 

I have not used the Logic cycle command in the arrange page where multiple lanes can be visible so I couldn't say what the behavior is there.


----------



## Lukas

studioj said:


> for instance for cc11 the label just says "cc 1-12" or something like that. Ability to custom name cc's would be helpful.... vibrato, stretch, transition speed etc...


This issue occurs with VE Pro - correct...?



ALittleNightMusic said:


> Logic allows you to cycle but what I prefer (and how I have Cubase set up) is controller lane presets controlled by shortcuts. So hitting V will only show me velocity, C will show modulation, X could show both together, etc. Something similar would be handy in S1.


Agreed.


----------



## studioj

Lukas said:


> This issue occurs with VE Pro - correct...?
> 
> 
> Agreed.


In VEP the label is cntrl-1-1-12
In another instrument track that has Sychron Player it is cntrl 1-12

(both have cc 11, expression)

Seeing that it is also cumbersome to add a new tab for cc11 before you actually record it... a very long list of parameters in the case of VEP to scroll through. I suppose in most cases I would be recording it first but maybe not all. Folders might be good here, and its not immediately apparent what those numbers mean (ctrl 1-1-12) port 1 cc 1 through 12 I guess? I think there is probably a better way for this.


----------



## Lukas

Here's the first tutorial on creating Sound Variations for Albion One and Cinematic Studio Strings.





I've also uploaded my CSS map to PreSonus Exchange so anyone interested can download it and use it as a template.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Here's the first tutorial on creating Sound Variations for Albion One and Cinematic Studio Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also uploaded my CSS map to PreSonus Exchange so anyone interested can download it and use it as a template.



Honestly, this is a better implementation than both Cubase and Logic. Smart choices made by the team at Presonus.


----------



## aka70

Lukas said:


> Here's the first tutorial on creating Sound Variations for Albion One and Cinematic Studio Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also uploaded my CSS map to PreSonus Exchange so anyone interested can download it and use it as a template.



This is great, I made yesterday a template for all CSS. It works well except some minor problem for Bb in low woodwinds (legato on/off switch is different) but it can be fixed pretty quickly. 

I tried CSS Control Panel, but have problems with CC data being behind. Any work around?? It would be great.


----------



## samphony

studioj said:


> Hope to see ability to set/define timecode at current position in coming updates... this is a pretty common setting for scoring. I believe right now you can only define a position as 00:00:00:00....


Already possible. And the devs where kind enough to set the standard to 01:00:00:00. what is not yet possible to define ie 10:03:34:22 meaning a specific time code at bar position including a dialogue what you would like to do with all events.
Also real time stamping is needed.

but Studio One is getting better with every update.


----------



## samphony

Lukas said:


> No, since the folder is a parent track it becomes visible as soon as a child track is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no command for that at this time. There are commands for toggling all automation lanes (Shift+A on my end - not sure if it's the default shortcut) and adding and removing automation lanes.
> 
> How do you think should cycling through automation lanes work if there's more than one automation lane visible at a time? Which one should be affected when you trigger this shortcut? The first one? The last one?


I would much rather prefer a show used automaton lanes as a key command.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

aka70 said:


> This is great, I made yesterday a template for all CSS. It works well except some minor problem for Bb in low woodwinds (legato on/off switch is different) but it can be fixed pretty quickly.
> 
> I tried CSS Control Panel, but have problems with CC data being behind. Any work around?? It would be great.


Hmm, the CSS control panel should be affecting the CC data too. Do you have an example? I just tried with CC1 and Lukas's updated Sound Variation. Hard to tell unless you're making very abrupt CC changes.


----------



## Lukas

samphony said:


> I would much rather prefer a show used automaton lanes as a key command.


Agreed.


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> Here's the first tutorial on creating Sound Variations for Albion One and Cinematic Studio Strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also uploaded my CSS map to PreSonus Exchange so anyone interested can download it and use it as a template.




Hi Lukas ,

Is it possible to:
1. Set up multiple sound variations for the same note?
2. Set up different articulations for the different parts of the note (eg. ISW Ventus series which has various attack and release modulations).


----------



## aka70

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Hmm, the CSS control panel should be affecting the CC data too. Do you have an example? I just tried with CC1 and Lukas's updated Sound Variation. Hard to tell unless you're making very abrupt CC changes.


It works only with CC11 for me, not CC1.


----------



## Lukas

axb312 said:


> 1. Set up multiple sound variations for the same note?


They can't be placed at the same time. This would be another feature request.



axb312 said:


> 2. Set up different articulations for the different parts of the note (eg. ISW Ventus series which has various attack and release modulations).


Yes.


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> They can't be placed at the same time. This would be another feature request.
> 
> 
> Yes.


Thank you Lukas.


Also, any idea if/ when there are plans to implement Midi macros which will for eg. allow you set the nudge ms value for CSS legato based on velocity (or are those already possible) ?


----------



## yellow_lupine

Lukas said:


> This issue occurs with VE Pro - correct...?


Hi,
I have the same problem using Synchron Player alone without VE Pro.
All of the CC names are erroneously named n+1 instead of n, i.e. CC 2 becomes Ctrl1-3, CC 11 becomes Ctrl1-12... why??


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Anybody figured out how to delete a sound variation? I thought I deleted the file off my Mac, but it still shows up in the drop down list in S1.


----------



## pinki

yellow_lupine said:


> Hi,
> I have the same problem using Synchron Player alone without VE Pro.
> All of the CC names are erroneously named n+1 instead of n, i.e. CC 2 becomes Ctrl1-3, CC 11 becomes Ctrl1-12... why??


Yes I'm confused by all the Ctrl 2-23 stuff as well...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody figured out how to delete a sound variation? I thought I deleted the file off my Mac, but it still shows up in the drop down list in S1.


Turns out you need to re-index presets in the Browser tab.


----------



## Ben

pinki said:


> Yes I'm confused by all the Ctrl 2-23 stuff as well...


My suggestion: If you can and the plugin supports it, use the VST3 variant of it. For the Synchron Player you will see all available parameters in the automation lane, correctly labeled without any CC number. If you use these instead CCs directly, for example Velocity XF, it will always contol velocity crossfade, regardless of which CC is mapped to it.


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Anybody figured out how to delete a sound variation? I thought I deleted the file off my Mac, but it still shows up in the drop down list in S1.


If you want Studio One to update immediately, you need to delete it within Studio One and not in your Finder/Explorer.


----------



## EgM

Ben said:


> My suggestion: If you can and the plugin supports it, use the VST3 variant of it. For the Synchron Player you will see all available parameters in the automation lane, correctly labeled without any CC number. If you use these instead CCs directly, for example Velocity XF, it will always contol velocity crossfade, regardless of which CC is mapped to it.



I think those are related to VEPro controller names within Studio One as a plugin, regardless of the hosted plugin.

Modulation is fine, but CC11 shows up as Ctrl 1-12 (Using in DAW VEP plugin in VST3 form in Windows)

I got used to it but yeah, it would be nice if we could see Expression instead off this


----------



## Trax

I transfer notes from Notion to Studio One. I can define rules for UACC via CC32 or UACC KS. But there's no way to use that because the articulation inputs take only the midi note values and not their velocities. Are there plans for either CC or KS velocities as inputs?


----------



## axb312

Lukas said:


> If you want Studio One to update immediately, you need to delete it within Studio One and not in your Finder/Explorer.


Thank you Lukas.


Also, any idea if/ when there are plans to implement Midi macros which will for eg. allow you set the nudge ms value for CSS legato based on velocity (or are those already possible) ?


----------



## Kevperry777

And bonus: the QWERTY keyboard doesn’t stick anymore. 😁


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

The CSS Control Panel script does behave strangely in S1 at times, so looking forward to the macro that will allow me to move notes by milliseconds based on velocity.

I also found that a midi clip with a midi note starting at 0:00sec won't play (tried multiple instruments). Have to start the cue at bar 2 or 3.

Hopefully, Presonus brings easier clip looping in the future (vs. duplicate). And I saw a lot of requests for improved UI look and feel on the Answers site. I also think something like Cubase's visibility agents for the Arrange page would be great. Scenes work will in the Console, but I noticed it also changes the arrange page tracks, even though I have the track lists unlinked.


----------



## Andy_P

When I change the tempo, the playhead changes position. Any way to avoid this?

So for example if it is on Bar 3/Beat 1 and I change tempo from 120 to 110 from the transport, the playhead moves to somewhere else. So I always have to re adjust the playhead position. 
Session is in beat linear.

Do not have this happening with Logic or Cubase. No matter what I change tempo to the playhead stays at the same position in these DAWs

Thanks!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

A few annoying nits I've run into so far:

If you add Expression to the piano controller lane list, it doesn't seem to propagate to all tracks, so you have to add it to every track. Wonder if there is a way to set a default?
There doesn't seem to be a way to "arm exclusive", that is unarm other armed tracks and only arm the one you're currently arming. Because there is a noticeable delay / lag when selecting a track or event on a track that is armed (I'm guessing due to the zero latency thing), I've turned off auto-arming tracks on selection. But now, when I arm a track, it stays armed unless I explicitly unarm it. An arm exclusive mode would be handy.
Scenes impact both the mixer and the arrange page. Independently operating scenes would be helpful for track management.
Randomly S1 will recolor a track automatically even if I don't do anything (I've had it happen when I just close a folder for example)
Changing track height does not impact tracks within folders. Why can't you adjust all track heights?
So far, so good though otherwise.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> A few annoying nits I've run into so far:
> 
> If you add Expression to the piano controller lane list, it doesn't seem to propagate to all tracks, so you have to add it to every track. Wonder if there is a way to set a default?
> There doesn't seem to be a way to "arm exclusive", that is unarm other armed tracks and only arm the one you're currently arming. Because there is a noticeable delay / lag when selecting a track or event on a track that is armed (I'm guessing due to the zero latency thing), I've turned off auto-arming tracks on selection. But now, when I arm a track, it stays armed unless I explicitly unarm it. An arm exclusive mode would be handy.
> Scenes impact both the mixer and the arrange page. Independently operating scenes would be helpful for track management.
> Randomly S1 will recolor a track automatically even if I don't do anything (I've had it happen when I just close a folder for example)
> So far, so good though otherwise.


Man, you need to read manual.
At least 2 or 3 of your "problems" it's just settings. For example, there's an option for sync/dont sync tracks and channels. Or option like "assign a new color for a new track"(on/off), and "assign folder color to all tracks inside"(or something like that).

As a rule of thumb, keep in mind that if something seems obvious(some option) - there's one, you just have to find it. In S1 it is true in 9 of 10 cases.


----------



## Lukas

Select some tracks (hold shift) and (un)arm one. This will (un)arm all selected tracks. Or click the arm button and move the mouse vertically down over the other tracks to make the change for many tracks at once.

Not sure where's the problem or what couldn't be done.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Man, you need to read manual.
> At least 2 or 3 of your "problems" it's just settings. For example, there's an option for sync/dont sync tracks and channels. Or option like "assign a new color for a new track"(on/off), and "assign folder color to all tracks inside"(or something like that).
> 
> As a rule of thumb, keep in mind that if something seems obvious(some option) - there's one, you just have to find it. In S1 it is true in 9 of 10 cases.


I'm not sure if you were trying to help or just being a wise guy, but none of your "suggestions" address any of the points I laid out. I've read the manual and searched the Presonus forums. Randomly changing _existing_ track colors is a bug. Unlinking console and track visibility isn't relevant (even though I already have it unlinked) because scenes are ACROSS console and arrange, not independent as I stated.



Lukas said:


> Select some tracks (hold shift) and (un)arm one. This will (un)arm all selected tracks. Or click the arm button and move the mouse vertically down over the other tracks to make the change for many tracks at once.
> 
> Not sure where's the problem or what couldn't be done.


ALT/Option + Click can exclusively arm, but I'm looking for a keyboard shortcut, which unfortunately doesn't exist. You can only "Arm" which is additive to already armed tracks. "Input follows selection" does exclusively arm, but then there's that delay (if you have LLM on).


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I'm not sure if you were trying to help or just being a wise guy, but none of your "suggestions" address any of the points I laid out. I've read the manual and searched the Presonus forums. Randomly changing _existing_ track colors is a bug. Unlinking console and track visibility isn't relevant (even though I already have it unlinked) because scenes are ACROSS console and arrange, not independent as I stated.
> 
> 
> ALT/Option + Click can exclusively arm, but I'm looking for a keyboard shortcut, which unfortunately doesn't exist. You can only "Arm" which is additive to already armed tracks. "Input follows selection" does exclusively arm, but then there's that delay (if you have LLM on).


Ok, if it's a bug why asking? I don't get it. 💁


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> Ok, if it's a bug why asking? I don't get it. 💁


I wasn't asking - I listed some annoyances I've run into thus far.


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I wasn't asking - I listed some annoyances I've run into thus far.


This is a weird reaction to a bug. At first I thought you were confused.
If it is a bug, just report it and try to repeat.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Faruh Al-Baghdadi said:


> This is a weird reaction to a bug. At first I thought you were confused.
> If it is a bug, just report it and try to repeat.


Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## easyrider

Kids please....let’s support each other


----------



## Faruh Al-Baghdadi

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Thank you so much for the advice.


I mean it. They fix this relatively fast. Try to repeat, then ask someone to repeat those actions/a bug, and than report it. They'll tell you the same. 

Like I said, I thought you were confused in a new DAW. But if you really have this problem, no point in just getting on with it and being annoyed.


----------



## Patmolet

Lukas said:


> Concernant l'utilisation des canaux MIDI dans la séquence d'activation: Ceci n'est PAS pris en charge dans la nouvelle version 5.2. MAIS je peux dire que c'est déjà prévu et qu'il sera ajouté avec l'une des prochaines mises à jour de fonctionnalités.


That's excellent news


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## Joshua Day

Lukas, thanks so much for your participation in this forum! I had an observation as I was using sound variations today. When I try to set it up for an instrument like Musiclab Real Guitar, those keyswitches are latching - as long as they are held down a variation plays, and there is a need for a “no key switch active”. When a I program keyswitches like this in the automation lane, I can’t specify an area where there is no keyswitch held down as soon as I start assigning them to notes... the keyswitch stays active until changed. Can’t shorten it, can’t cut it with the knife. Any workarounds? Thanks!


----------



## Lukas

Joshua Day said:


> I had an observation as I was using sound variations today. When I try to set it up for an instrument like Musiclab Real Guitar, those keyswitches are latching - as long as they are held down a variation plays, and there is a need for a “no key switch active”. When a I program keyswitches like this in the automation lane, I can’t specify an area where there is no keyswitch held down as soon as I start assigning them to notes... the keyswitch stays active until changed. Can’t shorten it, can’t cut it with the knife.


This should work if you make them "momentary" in the Sound Variation Editor. Momentary Sound Variations have a length.


----------



## Joshua Day

Lukas said:


> This should work if you make them "momentary" in the Sound Variation Editor. Momentary Sound Variations have a length.


Oh! I’ll have to try that. I thought the slightly raised up keyswitch in the automation lane was a glitch, but it’a a momentary keyswitch!

One other thing...Spitfire Chamber Strings allows multiple keyswitches to be layered at a time and a I think I was able to do that in Studio One 5.0. The keyswitches would stack in the automation lane. Does this still work? I was having a little trouble drawing them in with the pencil tool.


----------



## Babe

Joshua Day said:


> One other thing...Spitfire Chamber Strings allows multiple keyswitches to be layered at a time and a I think I was able to do that in Studio One 5.0. The keyswitches would stack in the automation lane. Does this still work? I was having a little trouble drawing them in with the pencil tool.


You could stack in 5.0 but I can't seem to do it in 5.2. If you open a project that you created prior to 5.2, the stacked arts will not covert. Instead, they will be on top of each other. Delete one, you will see the other underneath. Also, they will not play correctly. You will have to redo the stacked arts. Good news is that you can setup stacked arts with the new SV.


----------



## Joshua Day

Babe said:


> You could stack in 5.0 but I can't seem to do it in 5.2. If you open a project that you created prior to 5.2, the stacked arts will not covert. Instead, they will be on top of each other. Delete one, you will see the other underneath. Also, they will not play correctly. You will have to redo the stacked arts. Good news is that you can setup stacked arts with the new SV.


I think I’m barely scratching the surface of this powerful feature. 😮 It looks like I can trigger really complex commands via a keyswitch that was never intended to be a part of the sample library!


----------



## Lukas

Normal sound variations can't be stacked. The "5.2 way" to do this is by creating sound variations for the combinations you like to use. The activation sequence allows very complex combinations which also includes single Note Ons and Notes Offs instead of "normal" keyswitches (Note On+Off) so you can control when each note should be released. For instance, you could send MIDI CCs between the Note On and Note Off.

However, it can be done with momentary variations. Technically this works, but visually they don't stack as nicely as they did in 5.0 / 5.1 so I don't really recommend it.


----------



## studioj

@Lukas - is there a way to have some markers set to beats timebase and other markers set to seconds timebase? It seems like you have to choose one or the other. This would be another biggie for scoring in addition to the custom timecode stuff... need to be able to set this independently per marker. Some markers signify sections in a cue (musical markers) ... which will keep their bar/beat relationship as tempo and other edits are made, and other markers mark sections in the picture (visual markers)... which can't change as you're creating tempo changes etc. Checking in case I'm missing something! thank you, sound variations are brilliant.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

What dropout protection do folks generally work on? I'm on maximum right now but have noticed a very discernible lag when record arming a track (like 500ms).

Finding a few bugs unfortunately, so been logging tickets more than I'd like.


----------



## d4vec4rter

This is a super update, especially the Sound Variations. I used that on a cello track yesterday after a quick configuration on Emotional Cello using the mapping editor. It was done in a fraction of the time it would have taken before the update. Quick, easy and intuitive which seems to be a motto for the Presonus devs. Studio One is becoming a real force to be reckoned with.

Now, if only Steinberg would take note and modify their cumbersome and complex method for creating Expression Maps in Cubase. Honestly, even if you decide to take the time, concentration and effort to learn how to do it, it's so faffy to use I just don't bother.

+1 on the colour palette though. This is one area they desperately need to improve. I'm not a big fan of the fixed colour scheme.


----------



## samphony

studioj said:


> @Lukas - is there a way to have some markers set to beats timebase and other markers set to seconds timebase? It seems like you have to choose one or the other. This would be another biggie for scoring in addition to the custom timecode stuff... need to be able to set this independently per marker. Some markers signify sections in a cue (musical markers) ... which will keep their bar/beat relationship as tempo and other edits are made, and other markers mark sections in the picture (visual markers)... which can't change as you're creating tempo changes etc. Checking in case I'm missing something! thank you, sound variations are brilliant.


I’m not Lukas. But multiple marker tracks or markers with length (logic) or cycle markers (cubase) are not yet possible.
As a workaround you can create as many unassigned instrument tracks as you need and draw in events and time & edit lock, color code them.

yes it is not the same but it works.


----------



## Pianistas1981

Loved the update and the sound variations. Cant wait for a future update to connect notation markings/articulations with the sound variations


----------



## Audio Birdi

Pianistas1981 said:


> Loved the update and the sound variations. Cant wait for a future update to connect notation markings/articulations with the sound variations


This is what I'm feeling will happen too, hopefully a flexible way to attach the notation markings to the sound variation mappings too!


----------



## Fizzlewig

Pianistas1981 said:


> Loved the update and the sound variations. Cant wait for a future update to connect notation markings/articulations with the sound variations


This makes total sense, at the moment it is a missed opportunity. Hope the score edit window becomes integrated. It’s a little ‘dumb’ how it is at the moment.


----------



## muziksculp




----------



## THW

I’m enjoying the update! I was wondering, prior to the 5.2 update I was able to arm a track and play a sustained note, and while keeping pressure on the foot pedal, click on another track and the sustained note would continue (I could then release the pedal) and I could create another layer on another track, or play over the previous one. In this way I could improvise on the fly, a sort of improvised performance layering a few sounds just to get some ideas going before diving into a session. Is there an option to allow for this? Or was this just a bug in the previous version I took advantage of?


----------



## Kevperry777

THW said:


> I’m enjoying the update! I was wondering, prior to the 5.2 update I was able to arm a track and play a sustained note, and while keeping pressure on the foot pedal, click on another track and the sustained note would continue (I could then release the pedal) and I could create another layer on another track, or play over the previous one. In this way I could improvise on the fly, a sort of improvised performance layering a few sounds just to get some ideas going before diving into a session. Is there an option to allow for this? Or was this just a bug in the previous version I took advantage of?


Dang dang dang! You are right....it doesn't work anymore. I loved being able to noodle around like that too. Always hated that Logic wouldn't do it....Cubase does and S1 did. Bummer. 

I wonder if Lukas has any insight on this...


----------



## Agnus Dei

Is there any tutorial someone can recommend for an introduction to sound variations for newbies? Lukas's one is too difficult. Would be grateful.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Agnus Dei said:


> Is there any tutorial someone can recommend for an introduction to sound variations for newbies? Lukas's one is too difficult. Would be grateful.


What don't you understand or find too difficult? Lukas's is the only one out right now - or you could read the manual.


----------



## Agnus Dei

Thanks. What's the difference (and why use) between the three options of "Use activation sequence, Enable KS and Disable KS? I know it's basic but I'm lost.


----------



## samphony

THW said:


> I’m enjoying the update! I was wondering, prior to the 5.2 update I was able to arm a track and play a sustained note, and while keeping pressure on the foot pedal, click on another track and the sustained note would continue (I could then release the pedal) and I could create another layer on another track, or play over the previous one. In this way I could improvise on the fly, a sort of improvised performance layering a few sounds just to get some ideas going before diving into a session. Is there an option to allow for this? Or was this just a bug in the previous version I took advantage of?



Try to change the Dropout protection to minimum or low and report back if that fixes your issue.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Agnus Dei said:


> Thanks. What's the difference (and why use) between the three options of "Use activation sequence, Enable KS and Disable KS? I know it's basic but I'm lost.


*The Drop-Down menu* at the top of the interface controls the Global settings for Sound Variations on the currently selected Track. Its options include:


*Enable Key Switches* Choose this option to use the input Key Switches defined in the current map. Pitches tagged as Key Switches will ignore transposition and Note FX and Key Switch triggers will be sent to the Instrument.
*Disable Key Switches* Use this option to deactivate any input Key Switch assignments and pass all notes to the instrument. A good choice for use with complex libraries that make use of multi-layered activation sequences that would consume too many keys if Key Switches were used. To enter or record a Sound Variation, commands on a hardware controller or Studio One Remote can still be used.
*Use Activation Sequence* Use this option to directly control the instrument from your hardware controller using the Activation Sequences created in the Editor. _In other words: Input from controller=Output to virtual instrument_. All notes that are on Key Switch pitches are sent to the instrument. This is an ideal choice for users who have developed a proven articulation layout that they would rather not re-map from scratch. More on building this mapping follows shortly.

From the manual https://s1manual.presonus.com/Content/Editing_Topics/Sound_Variations.htm

I generally just use "Disable Key Switches".


----------



## Kevperry777

samphony said:


> Try to change the Dropout protection to minimum or low and report back if that fixes your issue.


Thanks for the idea....doesn't affect it. It's sending a sustain pedal controller 0 message now when you change tracks or unarm midi on a track. It didn't used to.


----------



## Mucusman

Yeah, I just discovered how to do this in Studio One a week or so ago (in this thread), but now... that ability is gone. I feel your pain, @Kevperry777.


----------



## Agnus Dei

ALittleNightMusic said:


> *The Drop-Down menu* at the top of the interface controls the Global settings for Sound Variations on the currently selected Track. Its options include:
> 
> 
> *Enable Key Switches* Choose this option to use the input Key Switches defined in the current map. Pitches tagged as Key Switches will ignore transposition and Note FX and Key Switch triggers will be sent to the Instrument.
> *Disable Key Switches* Use this option to deactivate any input Key Switch assignments and pass all notes to the instrument. A good choice for use with complex libraries that make use of multi-layered activation sequences that would consume too many keys if Key Switches were used. To enter or record a Sound Variation, commands on a hardware controller or Studio One Remote can still be used.
> *Use Activation Sequence* Use this option to directly control the instrument from your hardware controller using the Activation Sequences created in the Editor. _In other words: Input from controller=Output to virtual instrument_. All notes that are on Key Switch pitches are sent to the instrument. This is an ideal choice for users who have developed a proven articulation layout that they would rather not re-map from scratch. More on building this mapping follows shortly.
> 
> From the manual https://s1manual.presonus.com/Content/Editing_Topics/Sound_Variations.htm
> 
> I generally just use "Disable Key Switches".


Thank you. I decided to take your advice and headed for the User Manual (when all else fails as the saying goes). There is no option except to study however this stuff is not for the faint hearted! If you were using Babylonwaves I presume one would use "Use Activation Sequence"?


----------



## samphony

Kevperry777 said:


> Thanks for the idea....doesn't affect it. It's sending a sustain pedal controller 0 message now when you change tracks or unarm midi on a track. It didn't used to.


Ok good to know!


----------



## MarcusD

Not tried the update yet, has XML export been added by any chance? Looks like a really good update overall!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Agnus Dei said:


> Thank you. I decided to take your advice and headed for the User Manual (when all else fails as the saying goes). There is no option except to study however this stuff is not for the faint hearted! If you were using Babylonwaves I presume one would use "Use Activation Sequence"?


Babylonwaves are setup to use the Disable Key Switches option.


----------



## DaddyO

I was so entranced by my brief, one-day chance to fiddle with the Studio One Pro 5.2 demo with automatic VSL Synchron Sound Variations that I took applied for a crossgrade over the weekend and now have completed a purchase using the VSL-Studio One coupon that expires today.

I'm taking a chance, because I haven't been able to fully put it through it's paces, but my upgrade to Cubase 11 was going to be over $150 and this purchase was $209. So I figure it cost me 60 bucks.


----------



## Agnus Dei

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Babylonwaves are setup to use the Disable Key Switches option.


That will show you how newbie I am. A picture paints a thousand words and when there's a few vids on the "why" it will make these things clearer.


DaddyO said:


> I was so entranced by my brief, one-day chance to fiddle with the Studio One Pro 5.2 demo with automatic VSL Synchron Sound Variations that I took applied for a crossgrade over the weekend and now have completed a purchase using the VSL-Studio One coupon that expires today.
> 
> I'm taking a chance, because I haven't been able to fully put it through it's paces, but my upgrade to Cubase 11 was going to be over $150 and this purchase was $209. So I figure it cost me 60 bucks.


I'm new to all this but spent my life as a classical pianist. I think you did the right thing. Presonus are determined to go to number one from what I see and read. They are going so fast now.
Many thanks.


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

Could someone test this, It could be a bug in 5.2, It's not related to the Sound Variations.

When using the step-input feature in the key-editor. I found this issue :

Set my time signature to 3/4 , enabled the step-input in the key-editor, and selected a whole note, which should occupy a full measure lenght in 3/4, but instead this is what I get when I input a whole note via the keyboard in step-edit. Very odd, I will report this if it is a bug. I just want to verify it before I take the next step. 

The whole note starting at Bar 7 in the pic below. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## rrichard63

muziksculp said:


> ... a whole note, which should occupy a full measure length in 3/4 ...


Are you sure? I was under the impression that a whole note lasts the same length of time as four quarter notes, regardless of time signature. In 3/4 time there are three quarter notes in a measure, so a whole note should last through the first beat of the second measure. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## muziksculp

rrichard63 said:


> Are you sure? I was under the impression that a whole note lasts the same length of time as four quarter notes, regardless of time signature. In 3/4 time there are three quarters notes in a measure, so a whole note should last through the first beat of the second measure. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.




Hmm... So, what is a whole note in 3/4 ? isn't it supposed to occupy a full measure (which consists of 3 X 1/4 beats) ?


----------



## rrichard63

muziksculp said:


> Hmm... So, what is a whole note in 3/4 ? isn't it supposed to occupy a full measure (which consists of 3 X 1/4 beats) ?


According to musictheory.net , "Four quarter notes occupy the same amount of time as one whole note." There's no reference there to time signature.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

muziksculp said:


> Hmm... So, what is a whole note in 3/4 ? isn't it supposed to occupy a full measure (which consists of 3 X 1/4 beats) ?


You should file this bug and I will as well. It should take up 3 beats based on the time signature. Cubase works as expected.


----------



## studioj

Can you add a dot in this editor? 3/4 time signature requires a dotted half note to fill the bar. A whole note is 4 beats.


----------



## muziksculp

studioj said:


> Can you add a dot in this editor? 3/4 time signature requires a dotted half note to fill the bar. A whole note is 4 beats.


Yes, a Dotted 1/2 note works fine, you can select it in the key-editor. and it will input a whole note that occupies the three 1/4 beats of 3/4 time signature. 

But, If I select a whole note it should fill in one full bar, but that's not the case as I have shown in the pic above.


----------



## studioj

I will admit I am not really familiar with step editors, but I am very familiar with music, and a whole note is definitely 4 beats and not 3


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

studioj said:


> I will admit I am not really familiar with step editors, but I am very familiar with music, and a whole note is definitely 4 beats and not 3


It seems there are some varying implementations. In Cubase, step input with a whole note takes up the entire bar, regardless of time signature. In Dorico, a whole note takes up 4 quarter notes (so a dotted quarter + a quarter in 3/4 time). Logic behaves the same way as does S1.

So maybe Cubase is the odd man out here - though seems to make "sense" in some ways as well.


----------



## DaddyO

The idea that a whole note is anything other than four quarter notes regardless of time signature is certainly foreign to me. But foreign-ness depends on one's past experience. If there's one thing we learn in music is that there's always more than one way of seeing things.


----------



## Trash Panda

My wife is a lifelong music teacher, with a masters in music education and says the proper notation is a dotted half note. A musician will understand the intent of a whole note in 3/4 time, but it’s technically incorrect.


----------



## Trax

Another vote for a whole note is 4 quarter notes. Like stated above it should be a dotted half in 3/4. Need convincing? Just look up any music in 3/4 time like a waltz. Not a bug.

So what would you expect for 6/4? A whole note to occupy 6 quarter notes?

Although a whole rest as opposed to a whole note does change depending on the meter, so there's that.


----------



## muziksculp

Trash Panda said:


> My wife is a lifelong music teacher, with a masters in music education and says the proper notation is a dotted half note. A musician will understand the intent of a whole note in 3/4 time, but it’s technically incorrect.


Thanks for the feedback. 

So according to your wife, there are no whole notes in 3/4 time, we just use dotted-half notes instead of whole notes in 3/4 time. 

OK, that makes sense, and also makes me feel better that it's not a bug in S1, but intended to work like this. I was just under the impression that the Step-Input values in S1 will also automatically adjust to reflected their values when you choose the values shown, depending on the time signature. But that's not the case in S1.


----------



## Trax

Here's a waltz. 3/4


----------



## Trax

4/4 and 6/4 with a dotted whole note (4 + 2)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

The Sound Variations editor is the best articulations editor I’ve come across (own both Cubase and Logic). It’s so fast, auto-increments what you expect it to, has immediate visual feedback in the instrument when setting things up, has folders!

Also, ArtConductor comes with a handy script that converts program change number into midi channel number so you can stack things across midi channels in Kontakt and switch across those with one instrument.


----------



## rrichard63

muziksculp said:


> ... it's not a bug in S1 ...


But apparently we have discovered a bug in Cubase (see #184 above).


----------



## THW

samphony said:


> Try to change the Dropout protection to minimum or low and report back if that fixes your issue.





Kevperry777 said:


> Dang dang dang! You are right....it doesn't work anymore. I loved being able to noodle around like that too. Always hated that Logic wouldn't do it....Cubase does and S1 did. Bummer.
> 
> I wonder if Lukas has any insight on this...


Hey, Unfortunately away from the DAW for a few days and haven’t had a chance to play around to find a workaround, but I’m very interested as well if Lukas has any insight. Thanks as well to @samphony for the suggestion, too bad that didn’t work!


----------



## vitocorleone123

Well, it doesn't matter what I do, no matter what I do, S1 now thinks it didn't shut down normally and I ALWAYS have to deal with that box. So every time I start the DAW I have to click a new button to get it to work. Fun!

Clearly the solution is to never quit the DAW (alas, it likes to crash a lot).


----------



## alhobo

I'm enjoying the new sound variations in 5.2 and I've managed to set up macros to switch between variations using buttons on my midi keyboard, the macro toolbar and the studio one remote and it's working well. It's great to have so many options to select articulations.

However when playing in parts, the initial sound variation/articulation selected does not record in the sound variation lane. If I switch sound variations while recording, then the 2nd variation and any further changes are all recorded. But for the first one I have to go back in and manually select the required variation. And if I don't change sound variation at all during a particular recording then it won't record that variation at all and again I have to go in and select it manually afterwards.

I've tried various different configurations to get Studio One to record the first variation selected but nothing seems to work. Lukas, I've watched your demo video and it doesn't look like this happened for you. Is there possibly some setting I haven't configured correctly or is there any other way to get this to work. Thanks.


----------



## Lukas

No, this should be correct.

While recording, all sound variation changes (that are triggered via commands / macros or keyswitches) are written to the automation lane. However if you don't do anything, it won't record anything either. You need to set your desired initial sound variation.


----------



## alhobo

Thanks Lukas - that's a shame. I would have thought it would have made sense to have recorded all selected variations, or at least had the option for the initial selected variation to be recorded too. It just adds an extra step to have to go back in and select it.

Unfortunately you can't even re-trigger the inital sound variation that you are currently on, when you start recording. It actually has to be an actual change of variation for it be written to the lane.


----------



## Lukas

What is a shame? Why, when, and at which position should Studio One insert anything without you telling it to do so?

Actually, you only need to double-click somewhere in the automation lane (before the first note) and the currently activated sound variation is inserted by default (press ESC when the context menu opens or click outside). You don't even need to select anything.


----------



## Lukas

alhobo said:


> Unfortunately you can't even re-trigger the inital sound variation that you are currently on, when you start recording. It actually has to be an actual change of variation for it be written to the lane.


I see. It works when using "Apply Variation 1" etc. but not with the "Find and Apply Variation" command. That's worth an improvement.


----------



## Kevperry777

Lukas said:


> I see. It works when using "Apply Variation 1" etc. but not with the "Find and Apply Variation" command. That's worth an improvement.



Ah that makes sense. Thank you

Lukas, do you have any insight on the sustain pedal behavior change when switching tracks?


----------



## samphony

Kevperry777 said:


> Ah that makes sense. Thank you
> 
> Lukas, do you have any insight on the sustain pedal behavior change when switching tracks?


I’ve sent a report already you should do too!


----------



## alhobo

Lukas said:


> I see. It works when using "Apply Variation 1" etc. but not with the "Find and Apply Variation" command. That's worth an improvement.


Ok thanks Lukas - I'll give that a go. 

I don't expect Studio One to be able to insert anything without me telling it to. But by the process of hitting record I would have thought I am telling it what to do. If I'm using a multi patch and have chosen a sound variation before recording, and then hit record and play something, I would assume that I'm asking it to record that variation.

I generally use one track per articulation but I am playing with bigger templates now that Studio One has improved its functions for larger templates and track visibility, and I'm trying to improve my workflow for including more multi-patches and I think sound variations will really help with this. But for me anyway, it would be easier just to able to hit record and have it record the initial chosen variation.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kevperry777

samphony said:


> I’ve sent a report already you should do too!


Done.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Personally, I see the value of S1 _not_ auto-adding a Sound Variation into the event. I play everything with legato patches usually, even shorts or trills or something. And then I want to go add those variations after the fact based on what I want it to sound like. So auto-adding an SV without me telling S1 what it is would be somewhat annoying.


----------



## Lukas

Kevperry777 said:


> Lukas, do you have any insight on the sustain pedal behavior change when switching tracks?



No, I did not come across that. But could be that you took advantage of an actually undesired behavior :-/ Usually, you want to avoid hanging notes when changing tracks.

There are specialized plug-ins like pizChordHold for this purpose which work great in Studio One and do exactly what you want: Sustaining a chord (or note) until you play the next one (or switch it off).



Could be more convenient for sure. But switching between different sounds is actually more a Show Page use case.


----------



## Lukas

alhobo said:


> But by the process of hitting record I would have thought I am telling it what to do.


Not really. The instrument will play what's currently activated unless you send another sound variation. That does not change with sound variations. What if there's a part earlier in the arrangement that already contains some sound variations and you just record some notes expecting to use the variation from the last part? Why should Studio One record sound variations that haven't been activated while recording? Doesn't feel logical to me.

If you want a particular note to be played with a certain sound variation, you should make sure to add one (by using one of the numerous possible ways to enter them).


----------



## studioj

alhobo said:


> But for me anyway, it would be easier just to able to hit record and have it record the initial chosen variation.


FWIW, this is how Logic works, and I would intuitively expect S1 to do this as well... that whatever Articulation is active at the time I'm recording notes, is what is played back until I change them. Otherwise it's just another step. 80% of the time I'm recording shorts or longs, and will be recording mostly with the intent to playback the notes with the articulation that is active while recording, whether I've hit the articulation button while recording or not, and plan to adjust a note here and there to dial in the arts after recording. 

I suppose it would just need to be a new workflow, to always have the intent to select the art after you hit record and before you start playing, but this seems cumbersome to me. Patches are usually dialed in before hitting the record button. and the less fiddling the better!


----------



## alhobo

studioj said:


> I suppose it would just need to be a new workflow, to always have the intent to select the art after you hit record and before you start playing, but this seems cumbersome to me. Patches are usually dialed in before hitting the record button. and the less fiddling the better!


Thanks - glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's more cumbersome this way round. It's interesting to hear that Logic works the way I would expect.



Lukas said:


> What if there's a part earlier in the arrangement that already contains some sound variations and you just record some notes expecting to use the variation from the last part?


If I was carrying on from a part in the arrangement that used a particular sound variation, say legato, then I would know before recording whether I wanted the next part to carry on legato or be a different articulation. If I wanted it the same then I would just select it before recording.


----------



## Kevperry777

Lukas said:


> No, I did not come across that. But could be that you took advantage of an actually undesired behavior :-/ Usually, you want to avoid hanging notes when changing tracks.
> 
> There are specialized plug-ins like pizChordHold for this purpose which work great in Studio One and do exactly what you want: Sustaining a chord (or note) until you play the next one (or switch it off).
> 
> 
> 
> Could be more convenient for sure. But switching between different sounds is actually more a Show Page use case.



Ah you are a wizard and a gentleman. That's a neat plugin. I kinda figured it was an unintentional behavior. (Cubase does it but Logic does not.) It may be why they qwerty keyboard doesn't get stuck anymore.

Now if I could just figure out how to get these pizmidi plugs to show up.


----------



## LynxUK

vitocorleone123 said:


> Well, it doesn't matter what I do, no matter what I do, S1 now thinks it didn't shut down normally and I ALWAYS have to deal with that box. So every time I start the DAW I have to click a new button to get it to work. Fun!
> 
> Clearly the solution is to never quit the DAW (alas, it likes to crash a lot).


I had this issue with existing projects, but not so far with new ones. As I think it was mentioned before, I get the impression its caused by multiple Kontakt instruments, when it was crashing for me, but that extra box in S1 you have to click through, really wasnt telling me a lot.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

One of the other reasons I'm enjoying a transition to S1 is not only do Presonus have a public feature request management system (that they actually consider, unlike Avid), but for the few bugs I've filed, their support team is very prompt in getting back to me, ensuring they understand the issue, and if they can reproduce it, letting me know it has been passed on to the engineering team. It gives me confidence that they care about their user base. This type of access and communication is a rarity for DAWs.


----------



## Fenicks

I'm only just noticing that Studio One 5 got updated, and while the Sound Variations system is exciting as hell, I just about lost it when I saw that it now has a full screen mode for Windows!


----------



## davinwv

Fenicks said:


> I'm only just noticing that Studio One 5 got updated, and while the Sound Variations system is exciting as hell, I just about lost it when I saw that it now has a full screen mode for Windows!


How do you activate this? I've looked around the menus & can't find it.


----------



## EgM

davinwv said:


> How do you activate this? I've looked around the menus & can't find it.



Shift+F I think it is by default


----------



## Stillneon

LynxUK said:


> I had this issue with existing projects, but not so far with new ones. As I think it was mentioned before, I get the impression its caused by multiple Kontakt instruments, when it was crashing for me, but that extra box in S1 you have to click through, really wasnt telling me a lot.


Happens here with even with a single instance of Kontakt (Noire) in a song. Slightly different error if application is relaunched rather than started after a reboot. Still have to deal with the extra box every time. Win10 x64. Logged with Presonus. 

Loving sound variations though!


----------



## Philip Vasta

Fenicks said:


> I'm only just noticing that Studio One 5 got updated, and while the Sound Variations system is exciting as hell, I just about lost it when I saw that it now has a full screen mode for Windows!


Sorry if I sound dense - why is full screen mode exciting?


----------



## EgM

Philip Vasta said:


> Sorry if I sound dense - why is full screen mode exciting?



It's especially nice for people on laptops with limited resolutions, gives you a nice 1 inch extra space vertically


----------



## Fenicks

Philip Vasta said:


> Sorry if I sound dense - why is full screen mode exciting?


It improves my focus because I can't see and therefore engage with other programs. I am able to forget about everything except the music in front of me. It also gives me an extra cm or two of space on the screen. For someone with concentration issues the difference in visibility and creative flow is huge.


----------



## Philip Vasta

EgM said:


> It's especially nice for people on laptops with limited resolutions, gives you a nice 1 inch extra space vertically





Fenicks said:


> It improves my focus because I can't see and therefore engage with other programs. I am able to forget about everything except the music in front of me. It also gives me an extra cm or two of space on the screen. For someone with concentration issues the difference in visibility and creative flow is huge.


Fair enough!


----------



## ThomasL

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Randomly changing _existing_ track colors is a bug.


Or you accidentally moved the scroll wheel on your mouse while over the color label. Happened to me more than once. Not so much a bug as an annoyance.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ThomasL said:


> Or you accidentally moved the scroll wheel onyour mouse while over the color label. Happened to me more than once. Not so much a bug as an annoyance.


Probably was it! I've noticed a few accidental, annoying mouse wheel interactions. I have a Magic Mouse which is quite sensitive to that.


----------



## zedmaster

Is it possible to assign Sound variations (switching articulations) to buttons on the Elgato Streamdeck?


----------



## Lukas

zedmaster said:


> Is it possible to assign Sound variations (switching articulations) to buttons on the Elgato Streamdeck?


Yes. Assign keyboard shortcuts to these Sound Variations (either "Apply Variation 1" etc. or create macros for recalling them by name using the "Find and Apply Variation" command) and fire them up with your Streamdeck.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

One thing I've noticed with Synchron Player is even though an event has a particular Sound Variation marked, the player wasn't switching over properly. This could be because the variation was not loaded in the player by default or something else. It also seems like S1 was either reverting my Sound Variation edits in the event or just not saving them properly. Anybody else experience this behavior?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Quite tired of needing to add "Expression" on every single track in the key editor CC tabs. Wish S1 would just retain newly added tabs across all tracks. If this bothers you, please vote here https://answers.presonus.com/66339/retain-newly-added-automation-cc-lanes-in-other-tracks


----------



## Craig Allen

I'm EAGER to learn Studio One now. I've been working with Logic a bit, but my Windows PC is much more powerful than my MBP. I've been waiting for S1 to catch up. 

Is anyone here compelled to move to Studio One (from Logic, Cubase, Reaper, etc.) due to the orchestral features in S1 v.5 and 5.2?


----------



## fallharbor

Craig Allen said:


> I'm EAGER to learn Studio One now. I've been working with Logic a bit, but my Windows PC is much more powerful than my MBP. I've been waiting for S1 to catch up.
> 
> Is anyone here compelled to move to Studio One (from Logic, Cubase, Reaper, etc.) due to the orchestral features in S1 v.5 and 5.2?


I'm in the same boat and just downloaded the demo to test everything out. Excited and hopefully that it'll be a good transition from Logic.


----------



## agarner32

fallharbor said:


> I'm in the same boat and just downloaded the demo to test everything out. Excited and hopefully that it'll be a good transition from Logic.


Where did you get the demo? I haven’t been able to find one.


----------



## fallharbor

agarner32 said:


> Where did you get the demo? I haven’t been able to find one.


I made an account at the Presonus website and it was under products in the account page. It's a 30 day Full demo of 5.2 Pro.


----------



## agarner32

Great! Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Arsenal

Pianistas1981 said:


> Loved the update and the sound variations. Cant wait for a future update to connect notation markings/articulations with the sound variations


of course that would rock.


Is it possible to use VEP with this setup (and does it update the sound variations automatically when changing something within SysPlayer within VEP? or is it mandatory to host within the DAW directly without losing some functionality?


----------



## wcreed51

Not yet, but VSL is working on it


----------



## Lukas

VEP does not support the Sound Variation API yet. It would have to forward the Sound Variations to / from the actual instrument plug-in (in both directions, of course). But as far as I heard, that's just a matter of time.


----------



## Arsenal

Lukas said:


> VEP does not support Sound Variations yet. It would have to forward the Sound Variations to / from the actual instrument plug-in (in both directions, of course). But as far as I heard, that's just a matter of time.


Then I probably should wait before putting time into building a new template for sound variations. Decoupled/saved within project file and sound variations seem to be way to go, and not using a slave computer anymore.


----------



## Lukas

Just to be clear (I edited my reply): Sound Variations work perfectly with VEP too. What I meant is that the SV API is not supported by VEP yet. So what doesn't work yet is fetching the SV list from Synchron Player (which is currently the only instrument that implemented the Sound Variation API) when VEP is used.

Any other instrument that receives activation sequences triggered by Sound Variations should work great with or without VEP.


----------



## Snarf

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Quite tired of needing to add "Expression" on every single track in the key editor CC tabs. Wish S1 would just retain newly added tabs across all tracks. If this bothers you, please vote here https://answers.presonus.com/66339/retain-newly-added-automation-cc-lanes-in-other-tracks


I don't think this is the best solution. Some tracks need more CCs than others, which I don't need to see elsewhere. Importing midi would also be a mess. 

A better solution would be a little 'make default' checkbox next to each parameter in the pop-up window so that you can pick and choose which ones you'd like to see on every track. Kind of like this (excuse my poor drawing lol):






As a bonus: it would be neat if we could re-order these CCs for maximum de-cluttering :D

Until a better system is implemented the best method I've found is to make one empty midi container with all necessary CCs and copy it over to all the other tracks (merge with other midi events if necessary). I'm curious to hear how @Lukas deals with this though!


----------



## stigc56

Arsenal said:


> Then I probably should wait before putting time into building a new template for sound variations. Decoupled/saved within project file and sound variations seem to be way to go, and not using a slave computer anymore.


Well it depends on what computer you have, and how big your template is gona be right!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Snarf said:


> I don't think this is the best solution. Some tracks need more CCs than others, which I don't need to see elsewhere. Importing midi would also be a mess.
> 
> A better solution would be a little 'make default' checkbox next to each parameter in the pop-up window so that you can pick and choose which ones you'd like to see on every track. Kind of like this (excuse my poor drawing lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a bonus: it would be neat if we could re-order these CCs for maximum de-cluttering :D
> 
> Until a better system is implemented the best method I've found is to make one empty midi container with all necessary CCs and copy it over to all the other tracks (merge with other midi events if necessary). I'm curious to hear how @Lukas deals with this though!


Create a feature request so we can vote for it!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Is this just me or is this somewhat strange behavior? If you select multiple events and open the key editor via a key command, only one event is included, but if you double click on the events you've selected, multiple events are included?


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is this just me or is this somewhat strange behavior? If you select multiple events and open the key editor via a key command, only one event is included, but if you double click on the events you've selected, multiple events are included?


Neither. It's the expected behavior. Open Editor via F2 / button -> Views don't change. Double-click -> The Editor view is updated to only show selected events.

BTW there is a known issue regarding event selection and the Editor view which has been mentioned here some months before. This will be addressed in the next maintenance update.


----------



## aka70

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is this just me or is this somewhat strange behavior? If you select multiple events and open the key editor via a key command, only one event is included, but if you double click on the events you've selected, multiple events are included?


Yeah that's very annoying. And if you have more than 1 selected and you want to select only one of them afterwards it's even more annoying. You have to go back and worth selecting the one, and then selecting it again until it only shows only one event in the key editor


----------



## Lukas

aka70 said:


> And if you have more than 1 selected and you want to select only one of them afterwards it's even more annoying. You have to go back and worth selecting the one, and then selecting it again until it only shows only one event in the key editor


That's exactly the issue I was talking about.

As a workaround you can always use the editor tracklist to decide which track is currently a) shown, b) enabled for editing, c) focused (velocities, automation etc.).


----------



## aka70

Anyway, I'm very satisfied with 5.2. I've build a large template with only orchestral stuff. It's nice and very fast for my way of working, especially macros are life savers


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Neither. It's the expected behavior. Open Editor via F2 / button -> Views don't change. Double-click -> The Editor view is updated to only show selected events.
> 
> BTW there is a known issue regarding event selection and the Editor view which has been mentioned here some months before. This will be addressed in the next maintenance update.


I guess that expected behavior does not make any sense to me. S1 is the only DAW that seems to do this. To me double clicking and a key command are the same thing - and a key command is more commonly used when you're working fast.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

aka70 said:


> Anyway, I'm very satisfied with 5.2. I've build a large template with only orchestral stuff. It's nice and very fast for my way of working, especially macros are life savers


Likewise - although, I'm back in Cubase for the moment...and missing S1! Hopefully next couple of update releases will fix some of the smaller issues I keep running into.


----------



## aka70

Without Sound Variation this would be so time consuming! And it just works


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> S1 is the only DAW that seems to do this.


This applies to a couple of things...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> This applies to a couple of things...


When they are smart, it makes sense. This however does not. Similar to their initial key switch implementation that we debated over


----------



## muziksculp

S1Pro 5.2 has added so many wonderful features. 

This one is quite unique, and I don't think any other DAW offers this type of Safety features to maintain a very stable DAW operation, and diagnostics to make sure the user can resolve, and know what the cause of any crashes/instability are, and fix them by updating the plugin/s, or disable them.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

When is the iPad app update coming out? (Back in S1 - lasted in Cubase less than a day 😂)


----------



## Lukas

Yesterday. Available for iOS, Android and Windows.

However, the Sound Variations macros could be used in the old version already.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> Yesterday. Available for iOS, Android and Windows.
> 
> However, the Sound Variations macros could be used in the old version already.


Awesome! I look forward to checking it out. Another potential area of superiority for S1 given Cubase's iPad app is pretty horrible and hasn't been updated in years.

Edit: Is there a way to access the Sound Variations map directly from the iPad or just macros that point to the variations?


----------



## Lukas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Edit: Is there a way to access the Sound Variations map directly from the iPad or just macros that point to the variations?


Macros that select the variation by name. "Legato" will not just select one specific variation in one specific map so that they need to have the exact same order, but it will select the variation with the name "Legato" (or a variation that contains this text) so that this works with every map with consistent naming.

A direct & real-time view in the Remote is a very good idea as well


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Lukas said:


> A direct & real-time view in the Remote is a very good idea as well


I look forward to this  But I'll also try the macro approach since my variations are named (mostly) consistently.

The folders approach to variations is a really great implementation (allows me to have like 50 articulations on one track, but properly organized). Missed that when using Cubase expression maps again (along with being able to easily select an articulation just in the UI).


----------



## DaddyO

I've got to say, I picked up Studio One 5 on a crossgrade during the special price period for VSL users, and as I mess around with setting up a sandbox template and setting up Presets-with-FX for all my Synchron Player instruments, I find things so much easier to work with than Cubase. The new auto-Sound Variation capability with Synchron is what got my initial attention to consider Studio One, but other considerations are only confirming my decision to invest in it. 

I am sure I will run into things that are better in Cubase or missing in Studio One, but I am so glad I made the move I did. Once I get some infrastructure in place, then I can begin working on music. That will be the true test. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## muziksculp

DaddyO said:


> I am sure I will run into things that are better in Cubase or missing in Studio One, but I am so glad I made the move I did.


Not for too long.

Congratulations on hopping on the Studio One Pro Train. 

I wouldn't be surprised if S1Pro 6 will be staring at Cubase 11, or 12 in the rear view mirror. 

Actually, for my needs, Studio One Pro 5.2 is already ahead of Cubase 11.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

DaddyO said:


> I've got to say, I picked up Studio One 5 on a crossgrade during the special price period for VSL users, and as I mess around with setting up a sandbox template and setting up Presets-with-FX for all my Synchron Player instruments, I find things so much easier to work with than Cubase. The new auto-Sound Variation capability with Synchron is what got my initial attention to consider Studio One, but other considerations are only confirming my decision to invest in it.
> 
> I am sure I will run into things that are better in Cubase or missing in Studio One, but I am so glad I made the move I did. Once I get some infrastructure in place, then I can begin working on music. That will be the true test. I'm looking forward to it.


Whatever you find you miss, be sure to input in a feature request at Presonus Answers or submit a support ticket for bugs. Unlike Steinberg, Presonus is very responsive to feedback and I'm confident a number of my bugs will be fixed in an upcoming release(s).

After getting my template set up in S1 and jumping between that and Cubase, outside of 1 or 2 things, I'm not missing anything in S1 so far. And much preferring the workflow - so I actually miss things from S1 when using Cubase.


----------



## muziksculp

I miss nothing from Cubase. 

Love Studio One Pro


----------



## samphony

muziksculp said:


> I miss nothing from Cubase.
> 
> Love Studio One Pro



Oh i wish I could say that. But the good thing is there are always workarounds.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

samphony said:


> Oh i wish I could say that. But the good thing is there are always workarounds.


Like what? Did you make feature requests? We can vote on them.


----------



## samphony

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Like what? Did you make feature requests? We can vote on them.


- multiple marker tracks
— markers should stack instead of colliding when zooming out
- set specific time code at specific bar
- place events at time code
- window layouts/ screen sets
- multiple video tracks
- responsiveness on high track counts
- responsiveness when filtering tracks on high track counts

Just to name a few.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

samphony said:


> - multiple marker tracks
> — markers should stack instead of colliding when zooming out
> - set specific time code at specific bar
> - place events at time code
> - window layouts/ screen sets
> - multiple video tracks
> - responsiveness on high track counts
> - responsiveness when filtering tracks on high track counts
> 
> Just to name a few.


Definitely make feature requests on Presonus Answers (it's painless to do so). I'm happy to vote on them if you link them here then.


----------



## samphony

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Definitely make feature requests on Presonus Answers (it's painless to do so). I'm happy to vote on them if you link them here then.



One of my feature request you’ve probaly voted for was the articulation system.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The folders approach to variations is a really great implementation (allows me to have like 50 articulations on one track, but properly organized).


Ran into a great example of this and the Sound Variations implementation intelligence in general. Emotional Cello has both articulations and ornaments. With S1, I can have two folders - one for each of those and all the ornaments being momentary, I can draw them into the SV lane in the editor exactly where I want them to trigger, on top of the main articulations. It is so seamless and fast! I don't think you can do this in Cubase or Logic with their articulation setup (at least, it wasn't intuitive to me how).


----------



## Arsenal

Lukas said:


> Just to be clear (I edited my reply): Sound Variations work perfectly with VEP too. What I meant is that the SV API is not supported by VEP yet. So what doesn't work yet is fetching the SV list from Synchron Player (which is currently the only instrument that implemented the Sound Variation API) when VEP is used.
> 
> Any other instrument that receives activation sequences triggered by Sound Variations should work great with or without VEP.


Looking forward to that feature : ) With the great visbility features of VEP that would be the only logical step (and of course would fasten up and rounden the reason to use VEP instead of hosting inside the DAW)

What I am also missing is a way of positioning or saving the positions and sizes of detached windows (esp. when using multi monitors).. Or is there already a way to do this? (Maybe third party?)


----------



## typewriter

Am I right, that sound variations work only with one track (Midi channel)? So I can't create a sound variation file that "covers" all articulation I have distributed over the different channels of a multitimbral sampler like Kontakt, right?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

typewriter said:


> Am I right, that sound variations work only with one track (Midi channel)? So I can't create a sound variation file that "covers" all articulation I have distributed over the different channels of a multitimbral sampler like Kontakt, right?


MIDI channel switching isn't supported yet (apparently in the works), but you can emulate this via Program Change and using a script in Kontakt that converts incoming PC to MIDI channel number. This is how I've set it up so I'm able to cover all articulations over multiple Kontakt instruments on different channels within a single instance of Kontakt. If you purchase Art Conductor for S1, it comes with this script.


----------



## typewriter

ALittleNightMusic said:


> MIDI channel switching isn't supported yet (apparently in the works), but you can emulate this via Program Change and using a script in Kontakt that converts incoming PC to MIDI channel number. This is how I've set it up so I'm able to cover all articulations over multiple Kontakt instruments on different channels within a single instance of Kontakt. If you purchase Art Conductor for S1, it comes with this script.


Thanks!


----------



## Lukas

__





Studio One 5.2 is here - with Articulation Management


In these both videos I demonstrate the new Sound Variations feature as well as working with the new VSL Synchron Player which supports Sound Variations natively: Here is the complete list of features and improvements: Version 5.2 Release Notes (March 9, 2021) New features and...




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ran into a great example of this and the Sound Variations implementation intelligence in general. Emotional Cello has both articulations and ornaments. With S1, I can have two folders - one for each of those and all the ornaments being momentary, I can draw them into the SV lane in the editor exactly where I want them to trigger, on top of the main articulations. It is so seamless and fast! I don't think you can do this in Cubase or Logic with their articulation setup (at least, it wasn't intuitive to me how).


Cool 

The Emotional Solo Strings libraries surely need a good articulation management system, given the many articulations they offer, and the new SV feature in S1Pro 5.2 is surely a big help. Including the folder feature, where you can have a separate folder for the ornaments hot keys, and being able to draw the ornament keyswitches on top of the main articulation is great ! I wasn't sure that was possible, but now I know.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## pawelmorytko

Didn't want to make a whole new thread for this, but was wondering if anyone can help me with this issue as it's really bugging me and i can't get back to work.

Basically recently I switched from Logic/Mac to Studio One/PC, but my recent project had some tracks on mac and some on pc so I've been switching back and forth when doing revisions and now when doing stems etc. Every time I switched and opened a project ilok asked me to activate the Seventh Heaven license on that machine which was fine as I just transferred the license each session. 

But today when I went back on Studio One and loaded a session, ilok never popped up asking me to activate Seventh Heaven on the machine, and once the project loaded, Seventh Heaven wasn't working (when i tried to open it, it said "this device is not installed on this system").






And this is what I saw when I loaded the project:







Now I've tried to regular troubleshooting like making sure it's still installed correctly, the .dll file is in the right vst folder and that Studio One knows where to look for it in the location settings, and everything's the same as it was before. I was advised from LiquidSonics to turn off and on my cloud session and reset the blocklist on Studio One, but unfortunately that didn't work. They mentioned about removing the plug-in settings from the plug-in manager but I was worried that might reset all of my settings like reverb's back to default, and as I don't know what removing plug-in settings does, I wrote to Studio One for guidance, but still waiting on a reply.

I did manage to fix Seventh Heaven and get it to work accidentally, but I had to change the location of the .dll file, and point Studio One to the new location, but unfortunately every instance of it in all of my old projects reset itself to the default setting, not only would it take hours to fix it, I don't even remember all of the settings on each instance that I had.

Not sure why but for some reason Studio One refuses to acknowledge the Seventh Heaven .dll file in the Steinberg/VstPlugins folder.

If anyone knows a fix for this I'll be eternally grateful as I can't get any work done on this project at the minute without Seventh Heaven and the settings I had on these projects...


----------



## BezO

Andy_P said:


> When I change the tempo, the playhead changes position. Any way to avoid this?
> 
> So for example if it is on Bar 3/Beat 1 and I change tempo from 120 to 110 from the transport, the playhead moves to somewhere else. So I always have to re adjust the playhead position.
> Session is in beat linear.
> 
> Do not have this happening with Logic or Cubase. No matter what I change tempo to the playhead stays at the same position in these DAWs
> 
> Thanks!


PITA! I hope this is not too small or unpopular to be addressed.



ALittleNightMusic said:


> A few annoying nits I've run into so far:
> 
> Scenes impact both the mixer and the arrange page. Independently operating scenes would be helpful for track management.


Very few folks seem to care about this. Another one I hope is not too unpopular to be addressed.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

BezO said:


> Very few folks seem to care about this. Another one I hope is not too unpopular to be addressed.


I filed a bug and they confirmed it, so hopefully it will be fixed in an upcoming update.


----------



## BezO

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I filed a bug and they confirmed it, so hopefully it will be fixed in an upcoming update.


Glad to hear it's a bug and not intended.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Studio One seems to have a huge amount of monitoring latency when using external synths compared to other DAWs. I'm using their external instrument thing and it is impossible to monitor via S1. In Cubase, using a MIDI + Audio track combo, there's no latency. I have my buffer set to the same in both and dropout protection set to Minimum. Pretty brutal if you don't have another option (thankfully I can monitor through the UA Console when using S1).


----------



## ThomasL

Strange, I don't have that problem at all. I even monitor through S1 so I can use the cue mix functionality to setup 6 different monitor mixes for the performers while recording 16 tracks all at once. This is done without a Presonus interface, using an "old" UA Apollo, only monitoring the vocal track through the Apollo, all the rest through S1.

Buffer at 128, dropout protection to the lowest possible.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ThomasL said:


> Strange, I don't have that problem at all. I even monitor through S1 so I can use the cue mix functionality to setup 6 different monitor mixes for the performers while recording 16 tracks all at once. This is done without a Presonus interface, using an "old" UA Apollo, only monitoring the vocal track through the Apollo, all the rest through S1.
> 
> Buffer at 128, dropout protection to the lowest possible.


Are you using an external instrument or just a regular audio track? I don't have the problem with audio tracks, only external instruments.


----------



## ThomasL

For my synths I use "external instrument", no noticeable latency at all.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ThomasL said:


> For my synths I use "external instrument", no noticeable latency at all.


Good to know - not sure what’s wrong with my setup then... :(


----------



## samphony

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Good to know - not sure what’s wrong with my setup then... :(


Audio interface? System?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

samphony said:


> Audio interface? System?


Apollo x6 connected via TB3 to iMac. Maybe I should not be sending MIDI clock to the external instruments from S1?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Looks like in a brand new empty project, things work fine with no latency. But in my template, there's a delay. S1's total plugin-delay value reads at 330ms in my template, but in the performance meter shows only ~0.7ms because nearly all tracks are disabled. Seems like S1 is still adding that 330ms delay though.

Is there a way around that? If I set my dropout protection to Maximum and turn on low latency monitoring, it still has the same delay.


----------



## ThomasL

Strange indeed. If you only have 0.7 ms of latency, turn off the dropout protection, any change?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ThomasL said:


> Strange indeed. If you only have 0.7 ms of latency, turn off the dropout protection, any change?


No change unfortunately. I'll file a ticket and see what they say.


----------



## ThomasL

One of your plugins may not declare it's correct latency to S1. You could hunt it down by starting blank and then add plugins until the latency gets high.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ThomasL said:


> One of your plugins may not declare it's correct latency to S1. You could hunt it down by starting blank and then add plugins until the latency gets high.


Fair point - I'll try that too.


Edit: I removed every plugin and instrument and the total plugin delay still shows -330ms. So either the project is corrupted somehow or I have another setting that is messing things up.

Edit 2: Seems like a corrupted project file. I created a new project and imported all the template tracks and the total plugin delay is now reporting 0.1ms.


----------



## Crossroads

Very serious question here:

How do you guys use Dropout Protection? Do you have it on? Off? If you have it on, how far (Medium, High, Maximum)?

I have this question because I wanna start working in Studio One again, but I do wanna know how good CPU usage is. For example, with Dropout Protection and Low Latency Monitoring on, Synths like Pigments can easily push 20/30% CPU usage on their own when record enabled. When adding reverb to the signal path, and more voices, well if I'm not careful I can easily reach 80/90% with just a single instance and a single reverb. And, while I know Pigments can be a CPU hog, I wanna know if this is normal (I have a 6-core i7 5280K @ 4.4GHZ in case anyone's wondering).

Should I be worried when trying to create a large orchestral project with Dropout Protection on? Is it viable to work like this? Or do you usually leave dropout protection and low latency off, since it does push CPU a lot higher on record enabled VSTi?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Crossroads said:


> Very serious question here:
> 
> How do you guys use Dropout Protection? Do you have it on? Off? If you have it on, how far (Medium, High, Maximum)?
> 
> I have this question because I wanna start working in Studio One again, but I do wanna know how good CPU usage is. For example, with Dropout Protection and Low Latency Monitoring on, Synths like Pigments can easily push 20/30% CPU usage on their own when record enabled. When adding reverb to the signal path, and more voices, well if I'm not careful I can easily reach 80/90% with just a single instance and a single reverb. And, while I know Pigments can be a CPU hog, I wanna know if this is normal (I have a 6-core i7 5280K @ 4.4GHZ in case anyone's wondering).
> 
> Should I be worried when trying to create a large orchestral project with Dropout Protection on? Is it viable to work like this? Or do you usually leave dropout protection and low latency off, since it does push CPU a lot higher on record enabled VSTi?


So far, I’ve kept it on Minimal / Off. The reason being that with it on, there would be a lag when arming tracks which was disruptive to my workflow. I’m not sure why this is since Cubase with high AudioGuard does not do this.


----------



## EgM

Crossroads said:


> Very serious question here:
> 
> How do you guys use Dropout Protection? Do you have it on? Off? If you have it on, how far (Medium, High, Maximum)?
> 
> I have this question because I wanna start working in Studio One again, but I do wanna know how good CPU usage is. For example, with Dropout Protection and Low Latency Monitoring on, Synths like Pigments can easily push 20/30% CPU usage on their own when record enabled. When adding reverb to the signal path, and more voices, well if I'm not careful I can easily reach 80/90% with just a single instance and a single reverb. And, while I know Pigments can be a CPU hog, I wanna know if this is normal (I have a 6-core i7 5280K @ 4.4GHZ in case anyone's wondering).
> 
> Should I be worried when trying to create a large orchestral project with Dropout Protection on? Is it viable to work like this? Or do you usually leave dropout protection and low latency off, since it does push CPU a lot higher on record enabled VSTi?



I always keep it off/minimum, it never worked for me.


----------



## Crossroads

EgM said:


> I always keep it off/minimum, it never worked for me.


I see. Thank you both @EgM and @ALittleNightMusic for your answers. Bummer. Guess nothing has happened to this. Well, back to good old Cubase it is then...

Presonus really need to sort this ASAP, in my opinion. It's holding Studio One back from truly competing with Cubase or Logic. My personal opinion, of course.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Crossroads said:


> I see. Thank you both @EgM and @ALittleNightMusic for your answers. Bummer. Guess nothing has happened to this. Well, back to good old Cubase it is then...
> 
> Presonus really need to sort this ASAP, in my opinion. It's holding Studio One back from truly competing with Cubase or Logic. My personal opinion, of course.


Interestingly in my tests, S1 outperformed Cubase and was just behind Logic.


----------



## Crossroads

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Interestingly in my tests, S1 outperformed Cubase and was just behind Logic.


Wait, so that is with Dropout Protection off and with ASIO Guard on on High inside Cubase? That can't be right. That would mean a single buffer system would outperform a double buffer system?

I mean, a single buffer system set at 512 can't outperform a dual buffer set at both 512 when recording and much higher when not? What plugins did you use? On what system, PC, or MAC?


----------



## EgM

Crossroads said:


> I see. Thank you both @EgM and @ALittleNightMusic for your answers. Bummer. Guess nothing has happened to this. Well, back to good old Cubase it is then...
> 
> Presonus really need to sort this ASAP, in my opinion. It's holding Studio One back from truly competing with Cubase or Logic. My personal opinion, of course.



I edited my post before sending it because I didn't want to mention Cubase in a Studio One post, but I wanted to say that I always keep ASIO Guard off in Cubase as well. It never works properly in Cubase for me either. All those double buffer engine things are weird.


----------



## Crossroads

EgM said:


> I edited my post before sending it because I didn't want to mention Cubase in a Studio One post, but I wanted to say that I always keep ASIO Guard off in Cubase as well. It never works properly in Cubase for me either. All those double buffer engine things are weird.


I see. For me personally, I layer up lots of sounds. Lots of effects work, too. No VEPro, never liked that workflow, too many systems intertwined and dependend on each other, plus it sucks for sound design (my music is orchestra based but never based on realism, so I tweak, turn knobs, granular stuff, layer it with the source, parallel synthesis, that kinda stuff. VEPro makes that way too unflexible).

So dual buffer for me is unreplaceable. It's the one area that I truly wished Presonus would shake things up, because their system for the splitter and multi instrument makes me jealous.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Crossroads said:


> Wait, so that is with Dropout Protection off and with ASIO Guard on on High inside Cubase? That can't be right. That would mean a single buffer system would outperform a double buffer system?
> 
> I mean, a single buffer system set at 512 can't outperform a dual buffer set at both 512 when recording and much higher when not? What plugins did you use? On what system, PC, or MAC?


Was a while since I ran the test but this is what I wrote: "With my Omnisphere performance test, S1 5.2 held up very well. Beat out Cubase slightly, closer to Logic. Overall, no issues (this was at 128 buffer with maximum dropout protection selected)."

So I was using dual buffer on both, but the test also wasn't focused on recording an instrument while playing a huge amount of other instrument tracks back simultaneously (so effectively it was a single buffer comparison but using the big playback buffer). This was on Mac.


----------



## AEF

Had to use logic for a project this week, and found myself missing S1. Been a logic user for over 15 years, and S1 just feels more “fun” to use. I had dabbled in it for a while, and now will be making the marriage official.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

AEF said:


> Had to use logic for a project this week, and found myself missing S1. Been a logic user for over 15 years, and S1 just feels more “fun” to use. I had dabbled in it for a while, and now will be making the marriage official.


Had the same feeling when I tried to use Cubase again recently.


----------



## EgM

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Had the same feeling when I tried to use Cubase again recently.


I had to open an old Reaper project an hour ago, wasn’t fun


----------



## JPQ

AEF said:


> Had to use logic for a project this week, and found myself missing S1. Been a logic user for over 15 years, and S1 just feels more “fun” to use. I had dabbled in it for a while, and now will be making the marriage official.


To me Studio One is after understadnding few things is even easier than Logic what is easier than Cubase or Sonar when i looked them.


----------



## Babe

AEF said:


> Had to use logic for a project this week, and found myself missing S1. Been a logic user for over 15 years, and S1 just feels more “fun” to use. I had dabbled in it for a while, and now will be making the marriage official.


How much do you have to pay in alimony?


----------



## EgM

Babe said:


> How much do you have to pay in alimony?



Apparently, the legal agreement is only 14.95 a month!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Wow Spitfire made a dedicated video about S1 Sound Variations. I wonder if this is a signal that they will support the native integration with their player soon.


----------



## Ozinga

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Wow Spitfire made a dedicated video about S1 Sound Variations. I wonder if this is a signal that they will support the native integration with their player soon.



With native integration feature , the new SV almost always talked with VSL which might give the wrong impression to some that SV is VSL exclusive. So they might have wanted to show that one can use Spitfire libraries too


----------



## Soundbed

I am very new to S1 5.2 Sound Variations and haven't read the whole thread, so this question may sound a bit naïve.

Is there a central location I can go to download and then import Sound Variation "templates" (whatever they're called) for various products, such as EWHO in Play, and Ark 1-4 in Kontakt, and Ark 1 in SINE, and 8Dio Century Brass etc etc etc ?

I'm picturing a web page with links that I can download, and I'll assume some products will have a couple different implementations, like "NiK0z 8DIO CENtury brass 2.0" and "8Dio-Century_Brass_2-0_by_Paul_Stern_v1.2" ...


----------



## devonmyles

Soundbed said:


> I am very new to S1 5.2 Sound Variations and haven't read the whole thread, so this question may sound a bit naïve.
> 
> Is there a central location I can go to download and then import Sound Variation "templates" (whatever they're called) for various products, such as EWHO in Play, and Ark 1-4 in Kontakt, and Ark 1 in SINE, and 8Dio Century Brass etc etc etc ?
> 
> I'm picturing a web page with links that I can download, and I'll assume some products will have a couple different implementations, like "NiK0z 8DIO CENtury brass 2.0" and "8Dio-Century_Brass_2-0_by_Paul_Stern_v1.2" ...


I use Art Conductor for Studio One 5.2...They give you a file to download and you then install that file. 
It made it all very easy for dozens of libraries from various vendors and saved a hell of a lot of work.
They seem to be updating the libraries with each update release.









Buy Studio One Sound Variations


This collection of Presonus Studio One Sound Variations supports all commercial orchestra libraries.




www.babylonwaves.com


----------



## Soundbed

devonmyles said:


> I use Art Conductor for Studio One 5.2...They give you a file to download and you then install that file.
> It made it all very easy for dozens of libraries from various vendors and saved a hell of a lot of work.
> They seem to be updating the libraries with each update release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Studio One Sound Variations
> 
> 
> This collection of Presonus Studio One Sound Variations supports all commercial orchestra libraries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.babylonwaves.com


Sure, I may decide that a paid solution is worth it, considering how many libraries I own.

It's good to know they are keeping it up to date.

I was asking about a collection of user submitted files that would be a free collection to the public.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Soundbed said:


> Sure, I may decide that a paid solution is worth it, considering how many libraries I own.
> 
> It's good to know they are keeping it up to date.
> 
> I was asking about a collection of user submitted files that would be a free collection to the public.


There are some on Presonus Exchange, which can be accessed inside of S1.


----------



## Soundbed

ALittleNightMusic said:


> There are some on Presonus Exchange, which can be accessed inside of S1.


whoa! I've never looked there before. So cool!

this is what I was thinking of. I just found one for CSW and as I expected it had a wonky name... CSS Winds lol


----------



## Marc555

EgM said:


> I had to open an old Reaper project an hour ago, wasn’t fun


Same here. I'm switching to S1.


----------



## EgM

Finally got a break from work and started making my VSL keyswitches.

For the first time I can finally start using VSL Orchestra Strings full patch set without the thought of going through all the 185 (!) patches for the first violins alone!






I use Program changes to change matrices, then CC110 for X-axis and CC111 for Y-axis





Amazing how deep sampled that VSL library is—can't wait to use 'em to their full potential, then move on to Vi2, Va, Vc, Db... Then Appassionata Strings, then Chamber Strings, then Woodwinds, Brass, Percs ...I'm not out of the woods lol


----------



## Ben

EgM said:


> then move on to Vi2, Va, Vc, Db... Then Appassionata Strings, then Chamber Strings, then Woodwinds, Brass, Percs ...I'm not out of the woods lol


You might want to check out this hidden feature in the VI player, I'm sure it will safe you a lot of time 




__





Speedy template tips? - Vienna Instruments & Ensemble Software - FORUMS - Vienna Symphonic Library


No description




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## EgM

Ben said:


> You might want to check out this hidden feature in the VI player, I'm sure it will safe you a lot of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy template tips? - Vienna Instruments & Ensemble Software - FORUMS - Vienna Symphonic Library
> 
> 
> No description
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vsl.co.at



Haha, you're the best @Ben!


----------



## Ben

EgM said:


> Haha, you're the best @Ben!


Thanks!


EgM said:


> going through all the 185 (!) patches


What a relief that you don't have to do this for Synchron libraries - it happens automagically 

Btw, I would organize the articulations in folders - it makes it much easier to handle imo.


----------



## EgM

Ben said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What a relief that you don't have to do this for Synchron libraries - it happens automagically
> 
> Btw, I would organize the articulations in folders - it makes it much easier to handle imo.



Yeah, I'll do the folders once I'm done with 'em all and make sure everything is working fine 

Just finished VA-10 swap from VI-14, took around 10 minutes to cross check the missing articulations and adaptations to Studio One sound variations! I think it would've taken me around ~45 minutes using my old ALT-drag patch swap method. Thanks again!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Fair point - I'll try that too.
> 
> 
> Edit: I removed every plugin and instrument and the total plugin delay still shows -330ms. So either the project is corrupted somehow or I have another setting that is messing things up.
> 
> Edit 2: Seems like a corrupted project file. I created a new project and imported all the template tracks and the total plugin delay is now reporting 0.1ms.


Ooof, unfortunately, there seems to be a bug with total plugin delay and templates. I can create a brand new template Song and it'll show 0.2ms delay but then I'll create a new Song from that template and the delay will show 330ms for some reason. Same exact templates with the same tracks enabled. I've reproduced this multiple times. Hopefully Presonus can fix it ASAP because it really makes working with templates in S1 very challenging, especially if you have external synths.


----------



## Fizzlewig

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ooof, unfortunately, there seems to be a bug with total plugin delay and templates. I can create a brand new template Song and it'll show 0.2ms delay but then I'll create a new Song from that template and the delay will show 330ms for some reason. Same exact templates with the same tracks enabled. I've reproduced this multiple times. Hopefully Presonus can fix it ASAP because it really makes working with templates in S1 very challenging, especially if you have external synths.


Haven’t tried this yet, but unless Presonus can duplicate the issue, it won’t get fixed. Have you been in touch with Presonus about the issue? It’s a bug that needs to be squashed, so any info that can be relied to Presonus the better! p.s I’m loving the new update and direction of studio one.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Fizzlewig said:


> Haven’t tried this yet, but unless Presonus can duplicate the issue, it won’t get fixed. Have you been in touch with Presonus about the issue? It’s a bug that needs to be squashed, so any info that can be relied to Presonus the better! p.s I’m loving the new update and direction of studio one.


Yup have a bug filed with them - let’s see what happens.


----------



## dcoscina

I love how easy articulation management is in Studio One. However, when I create my own set, I'm not able to create a master Developer folder to house various library Sound variation sets under. I've tried going into the folder and manually doing it but S1 ignores it. Drat.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

dcoscina said:


> I love how easy articulation management is in Studio One. However, when I create my own set, I'm not able to create a master Developer folder to house various library Sound variation sets under. I've tried going into the folder and manually doing it but S1 ignores it. Drat.


If you create a folder externally, try to reindex presets from the Home screen of the browser tab.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Ooof, unfortunately, there seems to be a bug with total plugin delay and templates. I can create a brand new template Song and it'll show 0.2ms delay but then I'll create a new Song from that template and the delay will show 330ms for some reason. Same exact templates with the same tracks enabled. I've reproduced this multiple times. Hopefully Presonus can fix it ASAP because it really makes working with templates in S1 very challenging, especially if you have external synths.


Well after a couple hours of debugging, I think I've figured it out. I had Cinematic Series instruments in my template and because I was using the KSP script which can handle the legato delay based on the articulation / velocity, I had to set those tracks to have a negative track delay. When you first set those delays in your project, it's fine and plugin delay is not impacted. However, what seems to be happening is if you save that project as a song or as a template with those delays set, every song you create based on that template will have that delay included in the total plugin latency calculation for some reason (even if the track is disabled). It should not be including that I think.

In any case, this means it is unlikely that I can use the KSP script for Cinematic Series and will have to anxiously await @Lukas note delay macro he is working on.

Cubase properly handles negative track delays even if you're trying to monitor a real-time external signal like an external synth (even when sending MIDI from Cubase to the synth and getting audio back - WHILE the song is playing with tracks that have negative delay. Really well handled)

One workaround for this is change the time scale to Seconds, Go To Time that is -330ms from where you intended the event to start, turn on Snap to Cursor, move the event back to the cursor. Then you can leave track delay at 0ms. Wish there was a macro to move events back by a specific millisecond amount to make this faster.


----------



## dcoscina

ALittleNightMusic said:


> If you create a folder externally, try to reindex presets from the Home screen of the browser tab.


Thanks! is this done inside S1 or in my Mac OS? Sorry, this is an area I'm not that well versed in I'm afraid.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

dcoscina said:


> Thanks! is this done inside S1 or in my Mac OS? Sorry, this is an area I'm not that well versed in I'm afraid.


Inside S1 - in the browser tab on the right.


----------



## TonalDynamics

Cool feature!

*Forgive my ignorance friends, but as a long-time S1 user, for argument's sake and more clarity, what situations exactly make this such an exciting feature (for you)?*

I mostly record, mix and produce rock/band music with 3-5 players, (more contemporary stuff) but for all my composing/virtual instrument needs, I've long simply drawn in the keyswitch itself as a little note on the MIDI-roll editor and copied/pasted/moved as needed.

From what I can tell, the ability to have only SPECIFIC notes at the same point on the timeline play a different articulation by merely assigning with a right-click seems far and away the most useful bit, and I may have just answered my own question, but with the way I personally have worked in the past I wonder how practically useful that will actually be. Like I see in theory how useful it could be but I can't exactly recall wishing I had that feature before.

I can see how mapping out instruments you use constantly through the course of a work session could potentially save time in the end, I'm just wondering about the specific circumstances where these updates have the most significant time-saving impact on the modern V.I. composing workflow in general for you guys.

I'm sure that once some of you divulge your thoughts on the matter I'll be as excited about this feature as I should be 

Cheers!


----------



## babylonwaves

TonalDynamics said:


> I mostly record, mix and produce rock/band music with 3-5 players, (more contemporary stuff) but for all my composing/virtual instrument needs, I've long simply drawn in the keyswitch itself as a little note on the MIDI-roll editor and copied/pasted/moved as needed.


a couple of reasons could be:
- the midi events end up in your score view
- the KS events don't transpose well
- unless you differ from the most of us, you cannot remember all those keys for all those articulations


----------



## samphony

and last but not least
- you are maybe not in the target group


----------



## Cheezus

Spitfire responded on their forum about the Sound Variations. Seems to suggest they're looking into it.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov

I'm still wishing for something called MIDI environment transformer (like in Logic). So I can assign my bloody faders. Because as of now, I can't MIDI learn in something like Kontakt. I have to do it manually through the cog icon --> Recently Touched. Which is NOT ideal at all, as I have to have 1 Kontakt instance with 1 patch in it for faders to work. 

And by doing that, I can only learn the specific MIDI CC (like with Spitfire: Expression - a - violins 1; Expression - b - Violins II etc, etc.). I can't seem to assign my faders to CC 1, CC 13, CC 21. I can program them on the hardware itself, and S1 seems to understand it when viewed through MIDI messages history, but it has absolutely ZERO effect on its own in Kontakt. Just by moving a fader assigned to CC1, it has no effect in Kontakt, doesn't react to MIDI Learn. My keyboard works fine (assigning to mod wheel). And I assume, if it had any faders on it, those would work. So why doesn't my faders work (connected by USB)? 

Again, it only works manually and like I said, 1 synth per instance.

Any ideas?


----------



## Trash Panda

You don’t have control messages checked under the filters for the instrument, right?


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov

Trash Panda said:


> You don’t have control messages checked under the filters for the instrument, right?


Sorry mate, could you send a screenshot of precisely what you're talking about? So we're on the same page? Who knows, maybe you could, in fact, help my problem? Cheers!

P.S.: if you mean in instrument setup, then no. My faders are custom-built/not in the list. So I can only send/recieve (as it seems). No other options. But it seems that it's the same, even if you do have a one from the list? The same way of assigning/controlling; no option to have multiple patches in 1 instance of Kontakt


----------



## Trash Panda

Sure. See below from the Studio One > Options > External Devices > Edit screen.

Any box checked under the Filters area will block that type of message.


----------



## Mark Kouznetsov

Trash Panda said:


> Sure. See below from the Studio One > Options > External Devices > Edit screen.
> 
> Any box checked under the Filters area will block that type of message.


That's what I though - then no. Thanks anyways.


----------



## fallharbor

Cheezus said:


> Spitfire responded on their forum about the Sound Variations. Seems to suggest they're looking into it.


At least there is hope and their acknowledging the feature. Hopefully we get more answers soon.


----------



## yellow_lupine

Isn't it possible to set the tempo less than 10 BPM in the tempo track?
I have tried that but the minimum value seems to be 10 BPM, while in Cubase it is 1 BPM.
Could anyone confirm that?


----------



## Lukas

10 bpm is the lowest possible tempo.


----------



## easyrider

fallharbor said:


> At least there is hope and their acknowledging the feature. Hopefully we get more answers soon.


Cool, Angus replied to my post ! Sweet!


----------



## Snarf

Mark Kouznetsov said:


> I'm still wishing for something called MIDI environment transformer (like in Logic). So I can assign my bloody faders. Because as of now, I can't MIDI learn in something like Kontakt. I have to do it manually through the cog icon --> Recently Touched.



Yeah this is one big thing that is missing still (or I haven't figured it out).

I bought an expression pedal thinking it would output cc11 - turns out it sends cc7 (and it has software to change this, it was a fairly cheap pedal). 

In other DAWs this wouldn't be a problem, just set it so incoming cc7 data is transformed into cc11. Studio One doesn't seem to have this option and I would have to resort to clunky 3rd party software to achieve this basic feature.


----------



## AEF

Snarf said:


> Yeah this is one big thing that is missing still (or I haven't figured it out).
> 
> I bought an expression pedal thinking it would output cc11 - turns out it sends cc7 (and it has software to change this, it was a fairly cheap pedal).
> 
> In other DAWs this wouldn't be a problem, just set it so incoming cc7 data is transformed into cc11. Studio One doesn't seem to have this option and I would have to resort to clunky 3rd party software to achieve this basic feature.


what are you plugging the pedal into?

many keyboards if you menu dive give you the option to assign the pedal to a different controller.


----------



## Snarf

AEF said:


> what are you plugging the pedal into?
> 
> many keyboards if you menu dive give you the option to assign the pedal to a different controller.


Next to the 'sustain' connection is a 'volume' connection (so I guess I should have seen that coming). My keyboard does not have any software to change it from cc7 to cc11 either, unfortunately. My point is that even if the hardware was adaptable, your DAW should still be able to easily transfrom midi data from one cc into another. Thanks for the input though - I ordered one of those programmable cc slider units to solve it


----------



## aka70

I have to wait for a very long time when I close a project to get to the start page. It is as Studio one can't close some instances of Kontakt or unloading the instruments. 

Does anyone else experience the same as me when closing a project?


----------



## AEF

aka70 said:


> I have to wait for a very long time when I close a project to get to the start page. It is as Studio one can't close some instances of Kontakt or unloading the instruments.
> 
> Does anyone else experience the same as me when closing a project?


yes—every time.

im halfway between S1 and Logic now, and I will make the full transition when some of the wrinkles are ironed out.


----------



## zedmaster

Yeah, I always close with Task Manager.


----------



## Braveheart

I have received a mail about new features of Melodyne 5 in Studio One 5.2. Pretty cool!


----------



## EgM

Hah cool, I just noticed East West's new Opus player supports automatic sound variations like VSL's Synchron!






For some reason it doesn't include all of them but it's a nice surprise nonetheless


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

EgM said:


> Hah cool, I just noticed East West's new Opus player supports automatic sound variations like VSL's Synchron!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason it doesn't include all of them but it's a nice surprise nonetheless


Oh wow - that's cool! It probably doesn't include more because by default their KS patches only have a subset of the articulations enabled and configured.


----------



## EgM

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Oh wow - that's cool! It probably doesn't include more because by default their KS patches only have a subset of the articulations enabled and configured.



Yeah thought so too, but there are some that are enabled by default and they don't show up, work in progress I guess 

Still awesome!


----------



## EgM

Well, easy fix!

Enable all patches, choose keyswitch, save patch under a new name i.e. '1st Violins KS FULL' and voila!


----------



## ennbr

EgM said:


> Enable all patches, choose keyswitch, save patch under a new name i.e. '1st Violins KS FULL' and voila!


Wish they were showing up on my Studio One I've tested the VSL and they work the list is not auto populating in S1. I'll have to look into what is going on


----------



## Lukas

ennbr said:


> Wish they were showing up on my Studio One I've tested the VSL and they work the list is not auto populating in S1. I'll have to look into what is going on


Perhaps you're not using the VST3 version of Synchron Player.


----------



## ennbr

Lukas said:


> Perhaps you're not using the VST3 version of Synchron Player.


I think you misunderstood what I said it WORKS in VSL however it does not work in Opus and I only use VST's in Studio One. So my question would be does the OPUS player really support auto populate keyswitches in S1.


----------



## Lukas

> I've tested the VSL and they work the list is not auto populating in S1


Indeed that was not TOTALLY clear to me 

Perhaps you're not using the VST3 version of Opus 

It seems Opus uses the IKeyswitchController interface which is a VST3 feature. Studio One supports this interface as well. That means that the Sound Variation list auto populates when a VST3 reports its keyswitches to the host.


----------



## ennbr

Any ideas Lukas here's a screen shot of open Browser showing VST3 a loaded instrument with Keyswitches and the empty Sound Variations dialog.







Just for fun I tried the VST2 version of OPUS and it's populating the Sound Variations dialog with all of the selected Keyswitches. Question how does Studio One know what type of VST it is by the directory it located in or a signature in the plugin file. With all of the problems with the EastWest installer I was wondering if they got put in the wrong directories.


----------



## StillLife

Is there a way to edit the sound variations using a Faderport 16?


----------



## Robin

StillLife said:


> Is there a way to edit the sound variations using a Faderport 16?


How would you imagine this should work?


----------



## StillLife

Robin said:


> How would you imagine this should work?


i have no idea. I was alien to Studio One, Sound variations, Faderport until today. Since I bought the wonderful Elite Strings from VSL and read about the integration with Studio One, I have watched a lot of video's and now I am seriously considering switching from Cubase. I just want to know as much about what it can and can't do in the decision process.


----------



## Alchemedia

Does VSL provide Syncron expression Maps for Notion in addition to S1?


----------



## ennbr

Alchemedia said:


> Does VSL provide Syncron expression Maps for Notion in addition to S1?


Notion expression maps are a different format then Studio One hoping in a future release they will add the new Sound Variations programmers interface to Notion


----------



## Alchemedia

ennbr said:


> Notion expression maps are a different format then Studio One hoping in a future release they will add the new Sound Variations programmers interface to Notion


That would make sense.


----------

